# Favourite solo contemporary piano pieces after 1970



## justekaia

The idea is to identify outstanding piano pieces written by contemporary composers after 1970.
From my side I have selected 100 composers and will unveil 1 piece per composer over a period of one month. Due to the short length of some pieces I think it is reasonable to post a maximum of 4 pieces a day. If you post a very long piece, plse post only one.Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## Tarneem

Yoshimatsu Pleiades Dances III, Op. 35: Slightly Bright Waltz


----------



## justekaia

The arching Path (2016) by Christopher Cerrone (1985) played by Timo Andres.


----------



## justekaia

Shiraz (1977) by Claude Vivier (1948-1983) played by Richard Casey.


----------



## justekaia

Reminiscence (2017) from Anna Thorvaldsdottir (1977) played by Julia Den Boer


----------



## justekaia

Turn (1973) from Per Norgärd (1932) played by Irina Emeliantseva. One of several masterpieces for piano by the legendary Danish composer.


----------



## Mandryka




----------



## Mandryka

Cecil Taylor - Erzulie Maketh Scent
https://www.discogs.com/release/495411-Cecil-Taylor-Erzulie-Maketh-Scent

Fred Van Hove - Flux
https://www.discogs.com/release/794689-Fred-Van-Hove-Flux


----------



## justekaia

Tarneem said:


> Yoshimatsu Pleiades Dances III, Op. 35: Slightly Bright Waltz


Great post. The V Pleiade Dances are available on You-Tube under Messer Citrazzo. Could you inbed the video and post it again. It would be an incentive for our members to listen. If you cannot or do not want to I will do it, unless you object.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Cecil Taylor - Erzulie Maketh Scent
> https://www.discogs.com/release/495411-Cecil-Taylor-Erzulie-Maketh-Scent
> 
> Fred Van Hove - Flux
> https://www.discogs.com/release/794689-Fred-Van-Hove-Flux


Sorry Mandryka but these are jazz pianists and not really what I expect in the thread I started.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> Sorry Mandryka but these are jazz pianists and not really what I expect in the thread I started.


As far as I can see the only difference is that the composer and the performer are the same, and the composition isn't notated in a published score. Musically, it's exactly what Scelsi did in the later suites.

How about this?

https://www.discogs.com/release/148...Hildegard-Kleeb-Piano-Music-Notated-1968-1988

Or this?

https://www.discogs.com/release/6851695-Giacinto-Scelsi-Sabine-Liebner-Suite-9-10-Per-Pianoforte

Or a performance on piano of the 3 part Ricercar from opfer?


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman* - _Palais de Mari _ (1986)
Aki Takahashi






Morton Feldman writes some of my favorite solo piano music, and solo piano music was a constant from his earliest works right up to the end of his life. Palais de Mari is dedicated to Bunita Marcus and was one of the last pieces he wrote. He also wrote a much longer work _For Bunita Marcus_, which lasts almost four times as long as _Palais de Mari_.

I interviewed Bunita Marcus about her own work and she briefly touched on her time with Feldman, which was a complicated relationship.


----------



## Mandryka

SanAntone said:


> *Morton Feldman* - _Palais de Mari _ (1986)
> Aki Takahashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Feldman writes some of my favorite solo piano music, and solo piano music was a constant from his earliest works right up to the end of his life. Palais de Mari is dedicated to Bunita Marcus and was one of the last pieces he wrote. He also wrote a much longer work _For Bunita Marcus_, which lasts almost four times as long as _Palais de Mari_.
> 
> I interviewed Bunita Marcus about her own work and she briefly touched on her time with Feldman, which was a complicated relationship.


What do you think of Bunita Marcus's music? I tried it recently because I was interested in Feldman's students, but I didn't get on with it. (Much prefer Jo Kondo.)


----------



## mikeh375

This is wonderful, played by the composer himself.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

This is my one long one - Frederic Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!", an epic set of 36 Variations from 1975 on Chilean composer Sergio Ortega's protest song _El Pueblo Unido Jamás Será Vencido_. Rzewski was a strong advocate for the Chilean people during the oppressed times of the 1960's. He wrote this piece as a revolutionary anthem in response to Allende coming into power in 1969. Rzewski was quoted saying, "Musicians and artists must listen to the sound of struggle if they are to contribute anything in the way of harmony."


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## SanAntone

Mandryka said:


> What do you think of Bunita Marcus's music? I tried it recently because I was interested in Feldman's students, but I didn't get on with it. (Much prefer Jo Kondo.)


What I've heard was different that Feldman's, more triadic and almost tonal. But there was a stasis quality as well. It has been a long time since I listened to any and don't remember any more than that.


----------



## Josquin13

Here's a list of some of my favorite contemporary solo piano works that were composed after 1970 or thereabouts,

1. Tristan Murail, "Les Travaux et les Jours", played by pianist Marilyn Nonken, who is remarkable in this music, & has recorded Murail's complete works for solo piano:






2. Elliott Carter, "Night Fantasies" (1980): which was commissioned by four American pianists--Paul Jacobs, Ursula Oppens, Charles Rosen, & Gilbert Kalish, who have each recorded it. Here is Rosen's recording:






Interestingly, Pierre-Laurent Aimard coupled Carter's "Night Fantasies" with Ravel's "Gaspard de la Nuit" on one of his CDs, & here he gives an illustrated talk on the two pieces: 



.

3. Federico Mompou: Some of Mompou's "Cançons i danses" were composed in the 1970s, though he began them in the 1920s. While the fourth book of his "Musica Callada"--which he dedicated to his friend, the pianist Alicia de Larrocha--was composed in 1967, which is so close to 1970 that I thought it should be mentioned. Besides, this is more of my favorite 20th century 'night music'. Here's a link to Alicia de Larrocha's remarkable recording, although the composer recorded all four books extremely well, too:






4. Similarly, the Finnish composer Joonas Kokkonen's "Five Bagatelles" were composed in 1969, which is again so close to 1970 that I feel these pieces should be mentioned. Pianist Janne Mertanen plays them very well, & is recorded in audiophile sound. (There is an earlier recording by Rolf Gothoni, as well, but I've never seen it on CD. Interestingly, Mieczyslaw Horszowski commissioned these works, and played them in concert, but I'm not sure if Horszowski ever recorded them.) Right from the start, it becomes evident that Kokkonen was a concert pianist at one stage of his career, in that he writes for the instrument with an imaginative facility:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8033902--joonas-kokkonen-piano-works

5. Oliver Knussen--I enjoy how strongly influenced Knussen was by the music of Claude Debussy, but I wish he'd composed more for the solo piano, since these four pieces are fascinating:

--Ophelia's Last Dance, Op. 32, played by Huw Watkins: 




--Prayer Bell Sketch (in memory of Tōru Takemitsu), played by Peter Serkin: 



--Variations, played by Peter Serkin, live: 



--Sonya's Lullaby (1978), Peter Serkin again: 




6. Martin Boykan: In recent years, I've enjoyed a CD of Boykan's solo piano works played by pianist Donald Berman, which is recorded in audiophile sound. I consider this to be one of the most underrated recordings of contemporary solo piano music that I know, & Berman's playing is very fine:

--Toward the Horizon: 



--Fantasy-Sonata for Piano (1986): 



--Sonata no. 3 for piano (in memory of Edward Cohen) (2007): 



--Usurpations, five bagatelles for piano (1997): 




7. Vincent Persichetti: The composer William Schuman once commented about Persichetti's piano works that "in his piano writing, he displays a technique for exploiting the keyboard that is unsurpassed, if equalled, by any other contemporary composer" (=from the Musical Quarterly). Persichetti also may be the only contemporary composer to write a cycle of 12 Piano Sonatas, or at least one of the very few; however, only No. 12 comes after 1970.

--Little Mirror Book, op.139, 1978: 



--Reflective Studies, op.138, 1978 - not on You Tube.
--4 Arabesques, op.141, 1978: 



--3 Toccatinas, op.142, 1979: 








--Mirror Etudes, op.143, 1979 - not on You Tube.
--Sonata no.12, op.145, 1980: 



--Winter Solstice, op.165, 1986: To my ears, this is an extraordinary solo piano work, & possibly the best that I've heard from an American composer, so perhaps Schuman was right:






(--Little Piano Book (1953): 



)

8. Arvo Pärt: 




--Für Alina 1-3 (1976) 
--Für Anna Maria (2006)

9. Paavo Heininen,

--Runoilijn soitteit (The Poet's Tunes), Op. 55, played by Katriina Korte: however, it's no longer on You Tube: https://www.allmusic.com/album/metsälampi-mw0001848648
--Poesia-Perephrases Op. 32d (1975) - no longer on You Tube.
--Poesia squillante ed incandescente - Sonata per pianoforte Op. 32a (1974) - no longer on You Tube.
--Preludes - Etudes - Poemes Op. 32b (1974) - no longer on You Tube.

The above works have been recorded by pianist Jouko Laivuori for the now 'out of business' Finlandia label: https://www.amazon.com/Paavo-Heinin...efinements=p_32:Paavo+Heininen&s=music&sr=1-7

10. Harri Vuori: Vuori's solo piano music & symphonies have been a real find:

--Yläpuolla yön ja hallan (Beyond Night and Frost), for piano, played by Katriina Korte: no longer on You Tube: https://www.allmusic.com/album/metsälampi-mw0001848648
--The Moon in three windows:












--"Mythological Suite" for piano (1979): 




11. Simon Holt: It surprises me that Holt's piano music hasn't received more attention, considering its quality. Or, perhaps it has won contemporary music awards in Britain? Anyway, like Adès, he composes like he's a virtuoso on the instrument, which is important in my view.

--A Book of Colours: 



--Tauromaquia: 



--Black Lanterns: 




The above works were recorded by pianist Rolf Hind for the NMC label.

My thirteen cents.


----------



## mikeh375

Josquin13 said:


> My thirteen cents.


Great post J13, cheque is in the post.


----------



## justekaia

Main Yingele (1989) from Frederic Rzewski (1937-2021) played by Ursula Oppens.


----------



## justekaia

Tristan Murail's (1948) majestic "Territoires de l'Oubli"(1977) played by Marilyn Nonken. In this piece Murail focuses on different characteristics of the instruments: the vibrating strings instead of the more usual resonating percussions.


----------



## justekaia

Swedish Lisa Streich (1985) with her piece "Existenser" for piano and electronics played by Alfonso Gomez.


----------



## justekaia

Great post Josquin. All the composers are very interesting, although some of them are not that famous, but they are all in my collection. I wanted to post Night Fantasies but will find another piece as there are plenty of good ones in Carter's case.You are welcome to continue in this style, but plse do not post similar posts every day. Thks for sharing.By the way I also like Nigredo by Holt.


----------



## justekaia

The British-Australian Chris Dench's (1953) epic and sublime piano sonata (2016) played by Peter De Jager.


----------



## justekaia

The Russian Nikolai Korndorf (1947-2001) invites us to a Slavic pagan fertility rite in Yarilo (1981). Light emerges from the darkness of winter and one can hear a climax equal to the thunder of a sudden Russian spring. A tale of life and death.


----------



## justekaia

Lei Liang's Garden VIII (2004) is a delight when played by the extraordinary Spanish pianist Ricardo Descalzo. The Chinese composer has written a cycle of garden pieces as a tribute to the Ming Dynasty Yuen Yeh, an exquisite Chinese horticultural treatise.
To perform one is to walk through a garden of sounds.


----------



## justekaia

Huang Ruo (1976) was influenced by a story about the 6th Grand Master of Chan Buddhism and like the master tries to make anxiety and calmness coexist in order to achieve perfect balance. Tree without Wind (2004) is interpreted on the piano by Stephen Buck.


----------



## justekaia

The American Michael harrison's(1959) monumental work "Revelation" is music in pure intonation, like the shorter Basir.
Basir (2021) is one of the seven sacred names which in Sufi cosmology tell the story of an awakening primal self.
The hypnotic piano music is meant to inspire awareness, self-knowledge ad self-expression.


----------



## justekaia

Radulescu's third piano sonata(1999) performed by Ortwin Stürmer.


----------



## justekaia

Crimson (2005) from Rebecca Saunders (1967) played by Nicolas Hodges.


----------



## justekaia

Finnish Einojuhani Rautavaara's (1928-2016) seldom played second sonata (1970) is full of surprises. The soloist is Laura Mikkola.


----------



## justekaia

Stockhausen's Klavierstück XIV (1984) is an extract from the Opera Montag which is part of "Aus Licht". The expert pianist is Bernard Wambach.


----------



## justekaia

Terry Riley's (1935) The Harp of new Albion (1986) is one of the masterpieces of Minimalism. The inspiration is the myth of the legendary harp, left behind on the shores of Nova Albion (San Francisco Bay)in 1579 and placed by a medicine man on a cliff where the winds played on it and created ever-changing tonalities. This is what Riley strives to recreate. He improvises on a specially tuned piano (A Bosendorf Imperial) to create a quasi orchestral sound. There are 10 parts. The first part can be found under "The New Albion Chorale". It lasts 21:34. The other parts are easy to find (10 in total).


----------



## justekaia

For the healing of Arinushka (1977) is a perfect example of Arvo Pärt's (1935) tintinnabuli (bell) style started with" für Alina" a year earlier. The composer achieves a clear and transparent soundscape in this beautiful, slow and meditative piece dedicated to Pärt's daughter who was recovering from an appendix operation. The Dutch specialist in minimalism Jeroen Van Veen plays exquisitely.


----------



## justekaia

Valentin Silvestrov (1937) wrote the Messenger (1997) after the sudden death of his wife Larysa Bondarenko, a musicologist. It refers to a fictional character who represents a link between this world and the world beyond. Hélène Grimaud is the outstanding soloist.


----------



## justekaia

Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998) is famous for his polystylism and the spiritual quality of his music. His Sonata no 2 (1990) is played by virtuoso Igor Tchetuev on the pianoforte.


----------



## justekaia

Lost (2004) from Welsh composer Richard Barrett (1959) played by Pavlos Antoniadis.


----------



## justekaia

Fascinating performance by Seda Röder of Turgut Erçetin's (1983) "Drifting through the Echoes of Time" (2010).


----------



## justekaia

Philippe Manoury's (1952) second piano sonata, called Veränderungen (2007), played by Jean-François Heisser.


----------



## tortkis

Robert Carl: Piano Sonata No. 3, "Clouds of Clarification" (2017), played by Aron Kallay
I. Introduction. Ebb and Flow
II. Earth Processional. Maestoso
III. Wind Dances. Scherzo
IV. Coda. Consumed by Fire

This is a splendid piano piece. The work uses six harmonic regions each of which consists of the twelve pitch classes from overtones on a given fundamental. Aron Kelly's re-tunable digital piano with the software for instantaneous tuning changes allows each region to be played in pure intonation.


----------



## justekaia

The Lithuanian composer Zibuokle Martinaityte (1973) treats us to some splendid fleeting, dreamy music in her short piece, called Impulses (2008), played by Lino Rivera.


----------



## justekaia

Krzysztof Meyer (1943) is a Polish composer with an unusually strong catalog of works, that even includes a delirious opera (Cyberiada). His instrument of choice is the piano and he premiered this fascinating cycle of 24 Preludes (1978) which is rather percussive as a continuation of the output of Russian composers like Prokofiev and Stravinsky. The excellent Polish pianist Marek Szlezer is up to the task. You might enjoy the work more on Spotify where you get the whole piece in one click.


----------



## Selby

I posted these in another thread yesterday, but thought them relevant here.

Stephen Hough:

Piano Sonata 1, "Broken Branches" (2010)





Piano Sonata 2, "notturno luminoso" (2012)





Piano Sonata 3, "Trinitas" (2015)





Piano Sonata 4, "Vida breve" (2018)


----------



## tortkis

Bernhard Lang: Monadologie V 'Seven Last Words of Hasan' (2008-2009), Wolfram Oettl (piano)





This work was generated from Haydn's Seven Last Words using algorithm based on cellular automata. The title also refers to William S. Burroughs's The Last Words of Hassan Sabbah. The music sounds like composing in-progress or free improvisation. Fragments of phrases are repeated again and again, as if the pianist is practicing or trying to find out better development. I enjoyed this work throughout.









https://www.kairos-music.com/cds/0015094kai


----------



## justekaia

English Country Tunes by Michael Finnissy (1946) in 8 parts composed in 1977 and revised in 1985. The brilliant score is played by the composer, except for part 3 which is played by Rolf Hind.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> English Country Tunes by Michael Finnissy (1946) in 8 parts composed in 1977 and revised in 1985. The brilliant score is played by the composer, except for part 3 which is played by Rolf Hind.


I trust your English is good enough to appreciate the pun in English Country Tunes. Same pun as in Hamlet Act 3 Scene 2 line 116.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> I trust your English is good enough to appreciate the pun in English Country Tunes. Same pun as in Hamlet Act 3 Scene 2 line 116.


I am aware of the vulgar and not-so vulgar pun possibilities on country. I have read extensively on this piece and conclude that it is a reaction against situations that the composer does not appreciate. He unleashes his fury in part 5 and talks about his sexual tendencies in part 7 f.e. To the contrary of many music lovers i am very interested by the intentions of the composer, the possible content of his pieces and the reactions this might provoke in the audience which cares about this. 
A lot of classical music is merely evocative, but some composers have very clear ideas about the content of their pieces that contain messages to the audience. Reducing music to sound only is a very serious mistake. I would always prefer composers who have something to say, provided of course that their musical standard is high.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> I am aware of the vulgar and not-so vulgar pun possibilities on country. I have read extensively on this piece and conclude that it is a reaction against situations that the composer does not appreciate. He unleashes his fury in part 5 and talks about his sexual tendencies in part 7 f.e. To the contrary of many music lovers i am very interested by the intentions of the composer, the possible content of his pieces and the reactions this might provoke in the audience which cares about this.
> A lot of classical music is merely evocative, but some composers have very clear ideas about the content of their pieces that contain messages to the audience. Reducing music to sound only is a very serious mistake. I would always prefer composers who have something to say, provided of course that their musical standard is high.


Sometimes I feel Finnissy has too much to say. Where I'm coming from is this: in _History of Photography_, Ian Pace's notes reveal a music which is full of extra-musical ideas. But yet somehow those pieces leave me cold -- though I can sense, somehow, that it is a very important cycle. Maybe the problem is something more down to earth: the sound quality of Ian Pace's recording. I know that MarK Knoop plays the cycle, maybe he will record it with SOTA sound.

I'd certainly go and hear the _History of Photography_ if I could.

Here's some nice Finnissy piano music

https://eveegoyan.bandcamp.com/trac...erformed-by-eve-egoyan-live-concert-recording


----------



## Mandryka

And here it is!

https://thebifemarchive.bandcamp.com/album/the-history-of-photography-in-sound-2018bifem-live


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> And here it is!
> 
> https://thebifemarchive.bandcamp.com/album/the-history-of-photography-in-sound-2018bifem-live


thks it will be good to compare with ian's performance; knoop also played the three first pieces of english country tunes ; very nice


----------



## 6Strings

Classical guitar is dear to my heart since I've played it for several decades, but piano is a close second.


----------



## justekaia

6Strings said:


> Classical guitar is dear to my heart since I've played it for several decades, but piano is a close second.


do you favour older works or are you also interested by modern and contemporary?


----------



## justekaia

superb piece by bryn harrison (1969) called vessels (2012): do not be discouraged by the length of the piece ; you can listen in several sessions; the music has something of morton feldman's style; philip thomas is the outstanding soloist


----------



## justekaia

message from justekaia: i will deliver on the 100 composers i have promised to feature in this thread; the idea is always in my case to share my discoveries; i feel interest is growing for the thread but i honestly expect more contributions from the members; i think a lot of people love piano and a lot of people have favourite contemporary pieces; so plse come out, support your community and share


----------



## SanAntone

Bakir Bayakhunov - Yskyrma (1977, rev. 2013)






performed by Tsugumi Shirakura


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> superb piece by bryn harrison (1969) called vessels (2012): do not be discouraged by the length of the piece ; you can listen in several sessions; the music has something of morton feldman's style; philip thomas is the outstanding soloist


Is the title a reference to Alvin Lucier?

Unlike Feldman it doesn't seem to be articulated - it's a continuous stream, or so it appears so far!


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Is the title a reference to Alvin Lucier?
> 
> Unlike Feldman it doesn't seem to be articulated - it's a continuous stream, or so it appears so far!


The music has a minimalist quality and i think the affinity is more evident with Feldman's late pieces.
Bryn Harrison does not mention Lucier as an influence and does not experiment in the same way as Lucier who often physically used vases or vessels.So i do not believe Harrison refers to Lucier. I will ask him next time i talk to him.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

My first offering for this thread. Three preludes written in 1988 by Dutilleux


----------



## justekaia

Pascal Dusapin (1955) was looking for another point of view, another focus to compose for the piano.
Stefan Brüggemann, a German conceptual artist, wrote a book called "Showtitles" proposing 2182 titles free of copyright.
Some of these, especially "Did it again" triggered Dusapin's imagination and the piece comprises all the possible variations of a simple material.
"Black Letters"'s harmonic blocks refer to the broad strokes of outrenoir (beyond black) in Soulages' paintings. 
All of the seven titles are linked to the musical material.
The Etudes (1998-2002) are reflections, explorations, catalysts or even overflows of larger pieces.
Together they form one of the best piano cycles in contemporary music.
Ian Pace is the outstanding soloist.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> Pascal Dusapin (1955) was looking for another point of view, another focus to compose for the piano.
> Stefan Brüggemann, a German conceptual artist, wrote a book called "Showtitles" proposing 2182 titles free of copyright.
> Some of these, especially "Did it again" triggered Dusapin's imagination and the piece comprises all the possible variations of a simple material.
> "Black Letters"'s harmonic blocks refer to the broad strokes of outrenoir (beyond black) in Soulages' paintings.
> All of the seven titles are linked to the musical material.
> The Etudes (1998-2002) are reflections, explorations, catalysts or even overflows of larger pieces.
> Together they form one of the best piano cycles in contemporary music.
> Ian Pace is the outstanding soloist.


I agree about Pace, his performance caught my imagination much more than Vanessa Wagner's.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Following justekaia, another contemporary French master: Murail's Les travaux et les jours. Also from 2002


----------



## Mandryka

About a year ago someone asked this question



> Stupid question here, but: is anyone aware of any genuinely innovative/new/original piano music after say 1970, that uses only the 88 keys and 3 pedals?


Without reflecting too much this was a list I came up with



> Galina Ustvolskaya's 6th piano sonata
> Gennady Banshchikov, Piano Sonata no.3 (1974)
> Rytis Mazulis The Clavier of Pure Reason
> Tim Parkinson Piano Piece (2006 and 2007)
> Peter Ablinger - Ohne Titel / 3 Klaviere (rain pieces) (untitled for three pianos) (1993)
> Alvin Curran's Inner Cities cycle
> James Tenney's Bridge for two pianos (1984)
> George Flynn's Trinity
> Jay Alan Yim's Tendril (get it on soundcloud)
> Michael Finnisy's English Country Tunes and Verdi Transcriptions
> The Wergo CD of Mark Andre's piano music
> All the piano music which Roger Reynolds ever wrote
> Walter Zimmermann's Beginner's Mind
> Sciarrino's Perdute in un cità d'acque as played by Stafano Malferrari
> John Tilbury Barcelona
> John Tilbury's recording of Michael Parson's piano music
> Christopher Fox's The Red Room
> Michael Levinas Concerto pour un piano espace No. 2.
> Laurence Crane, Ethiopian Distance Runners
> Jurg Frey's Klavierstucke


I dug it out because, reflecting on the remarks above about French music, I was struck that the only French composer I included was Michel Levinas. I'm listening now to a rather nice piece of his which uses some extended techniques, Three etudes, on a compilation cd of his music called _voûtes_.

Why didn't I include Manoury - oversight or for a reason. I guess I'll never know!


----------



## Mandryka

And seeing that list sent me back to Stefano Malferrari's pianoforte CD, not so much to the Sciarrino but to Donatoni's Francoises Variationen. Donatoni is an interesting composer I think.






https://open.bu.edu/handle/2144/36089


----------



## justekaia

Salvatore Sciarrino (1946) wrote Perduto in una Citta d'Acque (1991) while attending to his dying friend Luigi Nono in Venice.
His piece is atmospheric, minimalist as he uses single notes struck powerfully and makes the sound resonate over the stillness.
Structurally it is based on a series of 2 note chords with plenty of reverberation and lingering sounds.


----------



## Mandryka

Florian Hoelscher recorded Sciarrino's sonata 5 -- he's a good pianist I think.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Florian Hoelscher recorded Sciarrino's sonata 5 -- he's a good pianist I think.


Yes, he is quite good, but on the other hand i think the fifth sonata is Sciarrino's weakest.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I think this is Xenakis' best work for piano


----------



## Mandryka

Anyone here explored Rihm’s piano music? What are the high points?


----------



## justekaia

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I think this is Xenakis' best work for piano


sublime piece performed by my dear aki, who was close to the composer and fully understood his music; thks for posting; it was on my list of the 100 pieces i promised


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Anyone here explored Rihm's piano music? What are the high points?


-Nachstudie, S.Mauser, Falkner*
-Zwiesprache, S.Maurer, Gourari, Falkner*
-Auf einem anderen Blatt, S.Maurer, Hersch, Falkner
-Klavierstücke 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, Wambach
-Klavierstücke 1*, 2*, 4*, 5*, 6, 7, Falkner
-Klavierstück no 6, S.Maurer, Formenti
-Klavierstück no 7, Formenti
-Drei Klavierstücke (1966-67), Falkner
-Vier Klavierstücke (Elegien), Falkner*
-Fünf Klavierstücke (1969), Falkner
-Sechs Preludes, Falkner*, Levingston (1, 2)*
-Brahmsliebewaltzer, Levingston, Falkner
-Ländler, Falkner
Rihm is a major and prolific composer who covers nearly all categories. His piano music is strong, particularly the Klavierstücke in the German tradition.My favourite pieces or interpretations are indicated by a star.


----------



## justekaia

Little post-minimalist gem by Lithuanian composer Egidija Medeksaite (1979), called Textile 6 (2020) interpreted by Jelena Makarova.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> -Nachstudie, S.Mauser, Falkner*
> -Zwiesprache, S.Maurer, Gourari, Falkner*
> -Auf einem anderen Blatt, S.Maurer, Hersch, Falkner
> -Klavierstücke 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, Wambach
> -Klavierstücke 1*, 2*, 4*, 5*, 6, 7, Falkner
> -Klavierstück no 6, S.Maurer, Formenti
> -Klavierstück no 7, Formenti
> -Drei Klavierstücke (1966-67), Falkner
> -Vier Klavierstücke (Elegien), Falkner*
> -Fünf Klavierstücke (1969), Falkner
> -Sechs Preludes, Falkner*, Levingston (1, 2)*
> -Brahmsliebewaltzer, Levingston, Falkner
> -Ländler, Falkner
> Rihm is a major and prolific composer who covers nearly all categories. His piano music is strong, particularly the Klavierstücke in the German tradition.My favourite pieces or interpretations are indicated by a star.


Thanks, much appreciated. Does the Falkner set come with a good essay in the booklet? (In English!) (what I'm trying to decide is whether to download it or buy the Cds.)


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. Does the Falkner set come with a good essay in the booklet? (In English!) (what I'm trying to decide is whether to download it or buy the Cds.)


I have the downloads, so i cannot answer your question; there is a good review on allmusic.com which is a good start. Good luck.


----------



## justekaia

Peter Garland's (1952) minimalist compositions belong to a certain Zeitgeist, but retain their beguiling charm.
Two Persian Miniatures (1971) stretches the sound of the piano and the pianist holds the notes until all sound fades away. Jeroen Van Veen specialises in minimalist music and his performance is subtle, unobtrusive and luminous.


----------



## justekaia

John Cage's (1912-1992) Etudes Australes (1974-1975) are part of his return to traditional instrumentation. There are 32 Etudes divided into 4 Books.
In these indeterminate pieces Cage used star charts as source material and made art and life work in unison as something unexpected happens all the time. Sabine Liebner, one of the most distinguished interpreters of Cage today, plays Etude 23 from Book III.


----------



## justekaia

James Dillon's (1950) Book of Elements (1997-2002) is one of the absolute masterpieces of recent piano music.His eclectic compendium shows that he has fully absorbed the genius of past masters and he fascinates us with versatile motives, striking gestures and subtly woven patterns. A metaphorical, musical expression of esoteric things runs through this behemoth. Kenneth Karlsson takes us through one of the interesting passages. If you want to hear the complete piece i warmly recommend Noriko Kawai's version.


----------



## Mandryka

I've just realised where I’d heard the name Udo Falkner before - he recorded Naturliche Dauern. Has anyone heard it? I have the release by Stockhausen Verlag, and I’ve seen that the Falkner’s CD is apparently available on Amazon.de - so I’m wondering whether to buy it with the Rihm.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> I've just realised where I'd heard the name Udo Falkner before - he recorded Naturliche Dauern. Has anyone heard it? I have the release by Stockhausen Verlag, and I've seen that the Falkner's CD is apparently available on Amazon.de - so I'm wondering whether to buy it with the Rihm.


Yes, of course I have this cd by Falkner of the third part of Klang in my collection. It is the best version.


----------



## justekaia

Milton Babbitt (1916-2011) was a tireless innovator and in Reflections (1974) he combines his serial technique with the use of a synthesiser.


----------



## justekaia

The American composer George Tsontakis' (1951) epic Ghost Variations (1991) must be considered as metamorphoses as the musical material changes over the course of the piece.The two main psychological elements that are contrasted throughout are purpose and aimlessness.
The first movement is a free fantasy that includes a Mozartian theme (K 482), followed by two scherzos which both begin with manic intensity and then break down towards the end. They are the neo-Beethovenian cornerstones of the piece.
The Canadian pianist Owen Zhou plays with vigour and aplomb.


----------



## justekaia

The French composer Marc Monnet (1947) wrote a refined, illusionistic and fragmented piano cycle called "En Pièces" consisting of Book I (2006) featured here and Book II (2010-2015).
He pushes back the limits of piano technique with his whimsical imagination, his unbridled creative freedom and his Schumannesque fantasy.
The density of his score is remarkable and he opens up a surprising, unheard-of universe with an alternation between dazzling speeds and supreme slowness.Each piece has its own life, like a scientific invention.
François-Frédéric Guy is the composer's longtime friend and outstanding interpreter.


----------



## Mandryka

Guy is going to release some Dufourt in a few days.


----------



## Mandryka

https://www.wandelweiser.de/_e-w-records/_ewr-catalogue/ewr1005.html

After a week of listening to music by Rihm and Finnissy, it's agreeable to go to something more sparse, something without dramatic dynamic contrasts - Tim Parkinson's 2007 Piano Piece. The word to describe it is _confidential_ - it's like eavesdropping on the private ruminations of a creative mind.

So much music of the past few years gives me the impression of being a montage. The only form I can hear is juxtaposition. Finnissy's three big piano cycles are like that. So is this music by Tim Parkinson.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Ligeti's first two books of Études ('85 and '93, respectively) are for me the pinnacle of piano music in the past 70 years


----------



## justekaia

Joao Pedro Oliveira (1949) is one of the leading Portuguese composers and teaches in the USA.
A mosaic is an image formed by small fragments of different colours, which only create meaning in the global image.
Oliveira's "Mosaic" (2010) uses a similar technique.
A succession of phrases and musical gestures of small dimensions gain meaning as the work progresses.
Ana Claudia Assis, the Brazilian specialist in contemporary piano music gives a terrific performance which is enhanced by live electronics.


----------



## justekaia

Francisco Coll 's (1985) exciting new piece "3 pieces after Turia" (2021) showcases surreal juxtapositions, febrile energy and echoes of flamenco in a mood of vivid and unsettling poetry. It echoes the great composers of the past like Albeniz and Granados, but has a distinct voice of its own. Juan Barahona is the young and dynamic performer.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Spanish composer Jesús Rueda wrote some interesting piano music, part of which Ananda Sukarlan recorded for Naxos. Here's the very good Mephisto (1999)


----------



## justekaia

Unsuk Chin's (1961) piano etudes (1995-2003) were originally planned as a series of 12, but only 6 have been completed up to now.
She has been influenced by Ligeti, her teacher, and has used overtones and polyrhythms favoured by the Hungarian master.
The etudes show complex artistic expressions and strongly organised structures, proving that they are not didactic exercises.
Her use of motivic sequences (etude 2) or granular synthesis (etude 6), much used in electronic music, attest to the use of diverse musical resources.Rhythmic writing and colourful and imaginative harmony add to the accessibility of these etudes.
The Malaysian Mei Yi Foo is the excellent performer.


----------



## justekaia

The Dutch composer Peter Adriaansz (1966) 's work called Attachments (2013) is in three parts of different registers.
It explores and exploits different sonic aspects of a prepared piano. Paperclips and eraser caps are positioned on some strings so that they resonate sympathetically against other struck pitches.
Supple rhythmic patterns create redolent atmospheres, gentle flashes and undulations.


----------



## Highwayman

Brian Ferneyhough - Lemma-Icon-Epigram (1981)


----------



## justekaia

Alberto Posadas (1967) has dedicated a magisterial piano cycle to 6 different composers in his Erinnerungsspuren (2018): Couperin, Debussy, Schumann, Scelsi, Stockhausen, B.A.Zimmermann.
The purpose of the composer is not to create a relation to the past. To the contrary his new pieces must be seen as memory traces of the concepts that he discerns in the historical repertoire.
Posadas wants to have his personal perspective of the old pieces and question them and their concepts. He specifically seeks characteristic moments which he selects in order to give them a new reading in his own works.
I have selected his reference to Scelsi's last piano piece: Aitsi (1974).Scelsi modified the chords played by the pianist through an electronic distorsion. The echo of the chords were filtered differently and new complex sound formations were created.
Posadas has devised a kind of choreography wherein the pianist starts at the back of the piano and slowly makes his way to the keyboards. The piano is prepared by inserting paper, balls, spatulas, tuning forks, a sinus generator and a vibrator which together create a fascinating aspiration effect. The pianist finishes his trip at the keyboard after playing with the strings.
Florian Hoelscher is the distinguished interpreter.


----------



## Chilham




----------



## justekaia

Chilham said:


>


Hi Chilham, I listened to your contribution this morning on Spotify. Very enjoyable, although far away from what I had in mind with this thread. Cislowska is incredible, famous for her interpretations of Sculthorpe, but she is very soft and subtle here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## justekaia

Harrison's clocks, a fascinating piece played by Nicolas Hodges and Joanna MacGregor. The composer is the legendary Harrison Birtwistle (1934).


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> -Nachstudie, S.Mauser, Falkner*
> -Zwiesprache, S.Maurer, Gourari, Falkner*
> -Auf einem anderen Blatt, S.Maurer, Hersch, Falkner
> -Klavierstücke 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, Wambach
> -Klavierstücke 1*, 2*, 4*, 5*, 6, 7, Falkner
> -Klavierstück no 6, S.Maurer, Formenti
> -Klavierstück no 7, Formenti
> -Drei Klavierstücke (1966-67), Falkner
> -Vier Klavierstücke (Elegien), Falkner*
> -Fünf Klavierstücke (1969), Falkner
> -Sechs Preludes, Falkner*, Levingston (1, 2)*
> -Brahmsliebewaltzer, Levingston, Falkner
> -Ländler, Falkner
> Rihm is a major and prolific composer who covers nearly all categories. His piano music is strong, particularly the Klavierstücke in the German tradition.My favourite pieces or interpretations are indicated by a star.


Thanks for the lead to Udo Falkner, the CDs came today and I've been very much enjoying Klavierstucke 6 and 7. Naturliche Dauern came in the same parcel, and it sounds excellent (on the basis of one track!)


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Thanks for the lead to Udo Falkner, the CDs came today and I've been very much enjoying Klavierstucke 6 and 7. Naturliche Dauern came in the same parcel, and it sounds excellent (on the basis of one track!)


Glad you enjoy it. There is a good booklet with Naturliche Dauern.


----------



## justekaia

Thierry Pécou's (1965) vivid piano sonata (2016) played by the dynamic Marie Vermeulin.


----------



## Mandryka

Listening to Ivan Fidele's Etudes - Boreale and Australe. Very good recording by Pascale Berthelot. Some info here, I do not think the music has been produced with chance operations, despite the provocative title!

https://www.ecmrecords.com/shop/1569501624


----------



## justekaia

The Underfolding (2001) is one of Linda Catlin Smith's (1957) best piano pieces, in which she creates a strong tactile experience of sound. Julia Den Boer is the excellent soloist.


----------



## justekaia

George Benjamin 's (1960) Shadowlines (2001) feature six canonic preludes, conceived as a continuous cumulative structure, blending the rigour of the canon form with the improvisatory nature of the prelude. Subtle and imaginative piano piece by the English master.


----------



## justekaia

Pianist, alone 1 (2004) is an epic masterpiece by Jürg Frey (1953) that offloads all classical baggage and focuses on pure sound. The eminent specialist of minimalist music R.Anrew Lee is the soloist in this amazing performance.


----------



## justekaia




----------



## justekaia

Franghiz Ali-Zadeh (1947) is an Azerbaijani composer famous for her collaborations with the Kronos Quartet. Music for piano (1997) is a delicate piece inspired by the Mugam traditions of her home country and particularly by poetry on love and mysticism. The piano has been prepared as a glass-bead necklace has been inserted into the piano to create sounds that remind us of Mugam folk instruments.


----------



## justekaia

In Ivan Fedele's (1953) Duo Notturni con Figura (2007) the performer is set in a sonic environment delimited very precisely by the electronics. The piano is the figure mentioned in the title, while the entire electronic part is derived from the sound of the piano ( hammers etc...). The atmosphere is that of a submerged night and the integration between the acoustic and electronic part is highly effective in overlapping parts and in parts of action and reaction. The soloist is Francesco Prode on the pianoforte.


----------



## justekaia

Spanish composer Hector Parra's (1976) major piece for piano "Au Coeur de l'Oblique (2017) played by Maroussia Gentet.


----------



## justekaia

Probably Wolfgang Rihm's (1952) best piano piece "Klavierstück no 5" (1975) played by Jaroslav Novosyolov.


----------



## justekaia

Small but very expressive piece, called "Monkey Fingers,Velvet Hand" (1991) from Kaija Saariaho (1991) played by Susanne Achilles.


----------



## justekaia

Kristiina Rokashevitch plays Erkki-Sven Tuur piano sonata (1985)


----------



## justekaia

Cambodian Chinary Ung's 7 Mirrors from 1997.


----------



## justekaia

Lindsay Garritson plays Australian Carl Vine's (1953) fourth piano sonata (2019).


----------



## justekaia

Jörg Widmann's (1973) "Les Fleurs du Mal" from 1997.


----------



## justekaia

Excellent minimalist piece by William Duckworth (1943-2012) called The Time Curve Preludes (1978) interpreted by Neely Bruce.


----------



## justekaia

Charles Wuorinen's (1938-2020) classical piano sonata no 3 (1986) played by Alan Feinberg.


----------



## justekaia

Power piano pieces called Metamorphoses Book 1 (2018) by George Crumb in the twilight of his career. The performer is Mikhail Dubov.


----------



## justekaia

French composer Karol Beffa (1973) has composed a set of 12 etudes of which no 7 (2018) is one of the outstanding ones.The performer is Tristan Pfaff.


----------



## justekaia

Christina Quilico performs Rivers no 8 (1981) from Canadian Ann Southam's (1937-2010) minimalist period, which came after multiple electronic compositions. There are three sets in this fascinating cycle. The present piece is subtle, requires nimble figures and is quite exhilarating. Ann Southam has left us with a treasure trove of piano music that centers around water.


----------



## justekaia

The Masque of the red Death (1990) is an older piece by the Danish master Bent Sorensen (1958) and is influenced by stories about the plague of which there are several aural references in the piece.
The performer is contemporary specialist Rolf Hind.


----------



## justekaia

Galina Ustvolskaya 's (1919-2006) uncompromising piano sonata no 5 (1986) played by her favourite interpreter Reinbert De Leeuuw.


----------



## justekaia

]Isabelle Eberhardt's Dreams of Pianos (2007) from Missy Mazzoli (1980) performed by Jesse Myers.


----------



## justekaia

Thomas Larcher's (1963) Poems (2010.


----------



## justekaia

Etudes sur un piano Espace (1977) from Michael Levinas (1949) is a voyage at the heart of the sonorous space formed by the resonance box of the piano consisting of strings and hammers reminiscent of the sounds Liszt perceived in the grottos of Villa d'Este.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> Etudes sur un piano Espace (1977) from Michael Levinas (1949) is a voyage at the heart of the sonorous space formed by the resonance box of the piano consisting of strings and hammers reminiscent of the sounds Liszt perceived in the grottos of Villa d'Este.


I can't see that youtube for some reason, but I've managed to find a download of it, and it sounds dramatic! As you say, intimations of Liszt.

This was a piece of his which I remember enjoying, a concerto






and I recall an interesting string quartet too.

I'm not sure what to make of this musician. I would like to spend more time listening to his music. I played some of his WTC quite recently -- I didn't hear anything special there but that may have been more a reflection of my mood.


----------



## Mandryka

Oh, this was a bit of solo music from Levinas which caught my attention, for an expanded piano. Les Desinences.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> I can't see that youtube for some reason, but I've managed to find a download of it, and it sounds dramatic! As you say, intimations of Liszt.
> 
> This was a piece of his which I remember enjoying, a concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I recall an interesting string quartet too.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this musician. I would like to spend more time listening to his music. I played some of his WTC quite recently -- I didn't hear anything special there but that may have been more a reflection of my mood.


The piano piece a featured is a study and he composed two concertos i believe which are based on the study. The composer is a good spectralist but not the top drawer.


----------



## Mandryka

Roger Reynolds, Etudes - the first one is so like Debussy that it's easy to dismiss the music as pastiche and not pursues it. However I think that would be a mistake.

https://moderecords.bandcamp.com/album/roger-reynolds-at-85-vol-ii-piano-etudes-mode329


----------



## justekaia

The French composer Olivier Greif (1950-2000) conceived his "Sonate de Guerre" (1975) as a vigorous plea for peace and a denunciation of mankind's barbary.
There are 3 movements during which the fight, death and its deploration are evoked while the piece ends with hope and victory.
The vast first movement is visionary and hallucinatory and all kinds of sounds (warrior songs, military marches, chorals, bird songs) appear like a race towards the abyss. It is a reference to WW II and the Holocaust.
The second-adagio like- movement is a funeral deploration with an appeasing conclusion which represents the sublimation of pain.
The final movement is a Toccata based on repetition as Greif was influenced by Steve Reich's music at the time. The main motif seems to lead to a catastrophe but the final peroration, uniting all the voices of the piano is a cry of victory.
Aline Piboule is the remarkable soloist.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Roger Reynolds, Etudes - the first one is so like Debussy that it's easy to dismiss the music as pastiche and not pursues it. However I think that would be a mistake.
> 
> https://moderecords.bandcamp.com/album/roger-reynolds-at-85-vol-ii-piano-etudes-mode329


Congrats for picking a great piece by a top composer. I also recommend Variation by Huebner and Fantasy by Yuji T.


----------



## justekaia

Austrian composer Klaus Lang(1971) completed a nice cycle of dense, quiet and subtle piano music in 2013, called 7 Sonnengesichter. You see extract 4 interpreted by Matthias Lebkuchen in this video.You can hear the 7 pieces played by Tamriko Kordzaia on Spotify.


----------



## justekaia

Fascinating extract from Kurtag's Jatekok Book 6 played by Marino Formenti.


----------



## justekaia

Laura Kaminsky (1956) explores different genres from French impressionism to Jazz in this outstanding piece called Fantasy (2010) interpreted by the legendary Ursula Oppens.


----------



## justekaia

Lowell Liebermann's (1961) 4 Gargoyles (1989) is a suite consisting of 4 movements.
The first movement-a presto- puts emphasis on speed, wide leaps, double notes and disorienting changes in touch and loudness.
The second and third movements are very harmonious and develop beautiful melodies, while the percussive finale is a Prokofiev-like ferocious and taxing dance.
Needless to say that Yuja Wang is overwhelming in the fast tempo parts with her technical dexterity.


----------



## justekaia

Michael Hersch's (1971) Vanishing Pavilions (2005) is an epic piano composition in 50 movements that lasts approximately 90 minutes. Approximately half of the movements are companion pieces to the British writer Christopher Middleton's poetry, while the other half are unrelated intermezzi.
The strong architectural design and the restless, unpredictable energy result in a dark piece that is never boring but that is difficult to swallow in one gulp. The extract you see on the video shows the virtuosic composer playing excerpts from the piece. For a full exploration of the piece you will need to go to Spotify or other media.


----------



## justekaia

Philip Glass (1937) composed this meditative piece in 1979. Originally for organ it is a labyrinth of interlocking rhythms and competing grooves and the version played by the composer himself adds an emotional touch to this piano delight.


----------



## tortkis

justekaia said:


> Michael Hersch's (1971) Vanishing Pavilions (2005) is an epic piano composition in 50 movements that lasts approximately 90 minutes. Approximately half of the movements are companion pieces to the British writer Christopher Middleton's poetry, while the other half are unrelated intermezzi.
> The strong architectural design and the restless, unpredictable energy result in a dark piece that is never boring but that is difficult to swallow in one gulp. The extract you see on the video shows the virtuosic composer playing excerpts from the piece. For a full exploration of the piece you will need to go to Spotify or other media.


This is a striking piece. Dark, bleak, violent, and indeed it is difficult to listen to the whole movements at once. The recording I have lasts about 142 minutes.


----------



## justekaia

Ralph Van Raat is one of the specialists of minimalistic piano playing and he delights us with John Coolidge Adams' miniature:China Gates from 1977. It is one of the first mature pieces of his repertoire. The shifts from delicate upper voices to unexpected bass notes create real contrasts and give a sense of light and darkness.


----------



## Mandryka

Some information on Vanishing Pavilions

https://www.michaelhersch.com/works/program/the-vanishing-pavilions.html


----------



## Mandryka

NB the thing on Spotify etc is a live performance of a selection from Vanishing Pavilions, IMO with compromised sound. I have just ordered the cd of the whole thing, which is a studio recording. I have a poor quality rip of the studio performance, and it already sounds fabulous! Can’t wait to hear the lossless recording.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> NB the thing on Spotify etc is a live performance of a selection from Vanishing Pavilions, IMO with compromised sound. I have just ordered the cd of the whole thing, which is a studio recording. I have a poor quality rip of the studio performance, and it already sounds fabulous! Can't wait to hear the lossless recording.


Like Tortkis i have the cd version of more than 2 hours in my collection and it is great indeed. As I fear few of our members will listen to the whole recording so i only show a video with excerpts. There is a Suite version that lasts 59 minutes on Spotify played by the composer. I try to create interest for a composer and a piece. Usually I listen a couple of times to the piece before I post to refresh my memory and to find some points of particular interest. I also read all the articles on the piece. To me all the pieces I post are gems but i have a very eclectic taste and I can imagine the majority of our members will not like Vanishing Pavilions. Hope you will be satisfied with the cd version.


----------



## justekaia

Kenneth Hesketh's (1968) " Through magic Casements"(2009) is a reference to John Keats' "Ode to a Nightingale".
Streams, hills, meadows, perilous seas and a plaintive anthem are placed musically alongside each other and the result is a captivating, organic, dramatic and capricious miniature.
The dedicatee Clare Hammond is the brilliant soloist


----------



## justekaia

The important Czech composer Victor Kalabis (1923-2006) initially drew his inspiration from Janacek and Martinu, but gradually developed his own musical universe.His symphonies are among the best of the 20 th century.
In "4 Enigmas" from 1989 we get miniatures that embrace wit, liveliness and jollity. The superb soloist Ivo Kahanek will make your day.


----------



## justekaia

Tombeau de Messiaen (1994) by Jonathan Harvey is a classic of mixed music as the influence of the tape on the piano part is so important.
The piece was a commission of the performer Philip Mead and was meant to be an homage to Olivier Messiaen who was much admired by Harvey. Electronics are very important in Harvey's oeuvre and he managed to compose a piece in which the electronics are not a mere amplifier, but an equal partner to the piano.The piano sounds are continuously transformed by the harmonic interactions and the distortions of the ghostly tape counterpart.


----------



## justekaia

Erlkönig is one of Goethe's nicest ballads and inspired Schubert to compose a beautiful song.
Hugues Dufourt (1943) dedicated a cycle of piano pieces to Goethe and Schubert of which Erlkönig (2006) is his crowning achievement.
The American pianist Marilyn Nonken is as brilliant as ever.


----------



## justekaia

The title of this work, "Rain Tree Sketch (1982)" was inspired by a novel of Kenzaburo Oe which mentioned a miraculous tree whose leaves store up moisture and let fall raindrops long after the rain.
This miniature is a meditation on the flow of life and uses well-placed silences to create a nuanced atmosphere and coloristic shadings.
Takemitsu (1930-1996) was very influenced by Debussy and Messiaen and it shows in this metaphysical piece.
Noriko Ogawa is the distinguished soloist.


----------



## justekaia

Authentic Presence (2002) by Ingram Marshall (1942) is a mercurial work based on the tune "We shall overcome" but also features gamelan-like sounds. 
Throughout his career Marshall had minimalist tendencies but he also composed eerie, haunting pieces like "Fog Tropes" which was featured in Scorsese's film "Shutter Island". He has been a frequent visitor of Indonesia and developed a fascination for the gamelan orchestra.
Sarah Cahill is the dynamic performer.


----------



## justekaia

Magnus Lindberg (1958) is a virtuoso pianist who developed a harmonic system to organise progressions of dodecaphonic chords centering on his use of chaconne. Twine (1988) is a perfect example of this system in which the harmonics are arranged into progressions which define the large scale formal structure of the piece.
Lindberg went on to search for the greatest possible structural energy in his amazing orchestral works.
Ralph Van Raat is the soloist.


----------



## justekaia

Fascinating piece called Pianobells (2013) by Zhou Long(1953) interpreted by the legendary Gloria Cheng who plays the strings and the keyboards of the piano.


----------



## justekaia

Interesting piece, called Oneiroi (2013) by English composer Charlotte Bray (1982).


----------



## justekaia

Multi-talented American composer Caroline Shaw (1982) with her early piano piece "Gustave le Gray" (2012).


----------



## justekaia

Mesmerising piece "White Scenery" (1980) by Peteris Vasks from his Seasons Cycle. The brilliant interpreter is Hayk Melikyan.


----------



## justekaia

[video]Piano Thread Overview 1 John Coolidge Adams: China Gates 1977 2 Thomas Ades: Traced overhead 1996 3 Peter Adriaansz: Attachments 2013 4 Franghiz Ali-Zadeh: Music for piano 1997 5 Milton Babbitt: Reflections 1974 6 Richard Barrett: Lost 2004 7 Karol Beffa: Etude no 7 2018 8 George Benjamin: Shadowlines 2001 9 Harrison Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks 1998 10 Charlotte Bray: Oneiroi 2013 11 John Cage: Etudes Australes 1975 12 Robert Carl: Sonata no 3 2014 13 Christopher Cerrone: The arching Path 2016 14 Elliott Carter: 90+ 1994; Night Fantasies 1980 15 Unsuk Chin: Etudes 2003 16 Francisco Coll: Three Pieces after Turia 2021 17 George Crumb: Metamorphoses Book 1 2018 18 Chris Dench: Sonata 2016 19 James Dillon: Book of Elements 2002 20 William Duckworth: The Time Curve Preludes 1979 21 Hugues Dufourt: Erlkönig 2006 22 Pascal Dusapin: 7 Etudes 2001 23 Henri Dutilleux: 3 Preludes 1988 24 Turgut Erçetin: Drifting through the Echoes of Time 2010 25 Ivan Fedele: Duo Notturni con Figura 2007; Etudes Boreales and Australes 2003 26 Michael Finnissy: English Country Tunes 1977 27 Morton Feldman: Palais de Mari 1986 28 Brian Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram 1981 29 Jürg Frey: Pianist, alone 1 2004 30 Peter Garland: Two Persian Miniatures 1971 31 Philip Glass: Mad Rush 1979 32 Olivier Greif: Sonate de Guerre 1975 33 Bryn Harrison: Vessels 2012 34 Michael Harrison: Basir 2021 35 Jonathan Harvey: Tombeau de Messiaen 1994 36 Paavo Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente 1974 37 Michael Hersch: Vanishing Pavilions 2005 38 Kenneth Hesketh: Through magic Casements 2009 39 Stephen Hough: Piano Sonatas 1-4 2010-2018 40 Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind 2004 41 Victor Kalabis: 4 Enigmas 1989 42 Laura Kaminsky: Fantasy 2010 43 Oliver Knussen: Ophelia's last Dance 2010 44 Nikolai Korndorf: Yarilo 1981 45 Gyorgy Kurtag: Les Adieux 1992 46 Bernhard Lang: Monadologie V 2009 47 Klaus Lang: 7 Sonnengesichter 2013 48 Thomas Larcher: Poems 2010 49 Lei Liang: Garden 8 2004 50 Michael Levinas: Etudes sur un Piano Espace 1977 51 Lowell Liebermann: 4 Gargoyles 1989 52 Gyorgy Ligeti: Etudes Books I-II 1983-1993 53 Magnus Lindberg: Twine 1988 54 Philippe Manoury: Sonata no 2 2007 55 Zibuokle Martinaityte: Impulses 2008 56 Ingram Marshall: Authentic Presence 2002 57 Missy Mazzoli: Isabelle Eberhardt Dreams of Pianos 2007 58 Egidija Medeksaite: Textile 6 2020 59 Krzysztof Meyer: 24 Preludes 1978 60 Marc Monnet: En Pièces Book I 2006 61 Tristan Murail: Les Travaux et les Jours 2002 ; Territoires de l'Oubli 1977 62 Per Norgärd: Turn 1973 63 Joao Pedro Oliveira: Mosaic 2010 64 Hector Parra: Au Coeur de l'Oblique 2017 65 Arvo Pärt: The Healing of Arinushka 1977 66 Thierry Pécou: Sonata 2016 67 Vincent Persichetti: Winter Solstice 1986 68 Alberto Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren 2018 69 Horatiu Radulescu: Piano Sonata no 3 1999 70 Einojuhani Rautavaara: Piano Sonata no 2 1970 71 Roger Reynolds: Etudes Book I (2011); Book II (2017) 72 Wolfgang Rihm: Klavierstück no 5 1975 73 Terry Riley: The Harp of New Albion 1986 74 Jesus Rueda: Mephisto 1999 75 Frederic Rzewski: The People United 1975; Main Yingele 1989 76 Kaija Saariaho: Monkey Fingers 1991 77 Rebecca Saunders: Crimson 2005 78 Alfred Schnittke: Piano Sonata no 2 1990 79 Salvatore Sciarrino: Perduto in una Scitta d'Acque 1991 80 Caroline Shaw: Gustave le Gray 2012 81 Valentin Silvestrov: The Messenger 1997 82 Howard Skempton: Cornelius 1982 83 Linda Catlin Smith: The Underfolding 2001 84 Bent Sorensen: The Masque of the red Death 1990 85 Ann Southam: Rivers no 8 1981 86 Karlheinz Stockhausen: Klavierstück XIV 1984 87 Lisa Streich: Existenser 2009 88 Toru Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch 1982 89 Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Reminiscence 2017 90 George Tsontakis: Ghost Variations 1991 91 Erkki-Sven Tuur: Piano Sonata 1985 92 Chinary Ung: 7 Mirrors 1997 93 Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata no 5 1986 94 Peteris Vasks: White Scenery 1980 95 Carl Vine: Piano Sonata no 4 2019 96 Claude Vivier: Shiraz 1977 97 Jörg Widmann: Les Fleurs du Mal 1997 98 Charles Wuorinen: Piano Sonata no 3 1986 99 Iannis Xenakis: Evryali 1973 100 Zhou Long: Pianobells 2013[/video] Like I promised in the OP i have delivered a thread with 100 different composers and featured at least one piece per composer. I am grateful to the members who contributed to the thread and featured some excellent pieces. The future of the thread depends very much on the members as I will only contribute new composers that I feel worthy of the thread.


----------



## justekaia

Piano Thread Overview

1 John Coolidge Adams: China Gates 1977
2 Thomas Ades: Traced overhead 1996
3 Peter Adriaansz: Attachments 2013
4 Franghiz Ali-Zadeh: Music for piano 1997
5 Milton Babbitt: Reflections 1974
6 Richard Barrett: Lost 2004
7 Karol Beffa: Etude no 7 2018
8 George Benjamin: Shadowlines 2001
9 Harrison Birtwistle: Harrison’s Clocks 1998
10 Charlotte Bray: Oneiroi 2013
11 John Cage: Etudes Australes 1975
12 Robert Carl: Sonata no 3 2014
13 Christopher Cerrone: The arching Path 2016
14 Elliott Carter: 90+ 1994; Night Fantasies 1980
15 Unsuk Chin: Etudes 2003
16 Francisco Coll: Three Pieces after Turia 2021
17 George Crumb: Metamorphoses Book 1 2018
18 Chris Dench: Sonata 2016
19 James Dillon: Book of Elements 2002
20 William Duckworth: The Time Curve Preludes 1979
21 Hugues Dufourt: Erlkönig 2006
22 Pascal Dusapin: 7 Etudes 2001
23 Henri Dutilleux: 3 Preludes 1988
24 Turgut Erçetin: Drifting through the Echoes of Time 2010
25 Ivan Fedele: Duo Notturni con Figura 2007; Etudes Boreales and Australes 2003
26 Michael Finnissy: English Country Tunes 1977 
27 Morton Feldman: Palais de Mari 1986
28 Brian Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram 1981
29 Jürg Frey: Pianist, alone 1 2004
30 Peter Garland: Two Persian Miniatures 1971
31 Philip Glass: Mad Rush 1979
32 Olivier Greif: Sonate de Guerre 1975
33 Bryn Harrison: Vessels 2012
34 Michael Harrison: Basir 2021
35 Jonathan Harvey: Tombeau de Messiaen 1994
36 Paavo Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente 1974
37 Michael Hersch: Vanishing Pavilions 2005
38 Kenneth Hesketh: Through magic Casements 2009
39 Stephen Hough: Piano Sonatas 1-4 2010-2018
40 Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind 2004
41 Victor Kalabis: 4 Enigmas 1989
42 Laura Kaminsky: Fantasy 2010
43 Oliver Knussen: Ophelia’s last Dance 2010
44 Nikolai Korndorf: Yarilo 1981
45 Gyorgy Kurtag: Les Adieux 1992
46 Bernhard Lang: Monadologie V 2009
47 Klaus Lang: 7 Sonnengesichter 2013
48 Thomas Larcher: Poems 2010
49 Lei Liang: Garden 8 2004
50 Michael Levinas: Etudes sur un Piano Espace 1977
51 Lowell Liebermann: 4 Gargoyles 1989
52 Gyorgy Ligeti: Etudes Books I-II 1983-1993
53 Magnus Lindberg: Twine 1988
54 Philippe Manoury: Sonata no 2 2007
55 Zibuokle Martinaityte: Impulses 2008
56 Ingram Marshall: Authentic Presence 2002
57 Missy Mazzoli: Isabelle Eberhardt Dreams of Pianos 2007
58 Egidija Medeksaite: Textile 6 2020
59 Krzysztof Meyer: 24 Preludes 1978
60 Marc Monnet: En Pièces Book I 2006
61 Tristan Murail: Les Travaux et les Jours 2002 ; Territoires de l’Oubli 1977
62 Per Norgärd: Turn 1973
63 Joao Pedro Oliveira: Mosaic 2010
64 Hector Parra: Au Coeur de l’Oblique 2017
65 Arvo Pärt: The Healing of Arinushka 1977
66 Thierry Pécou: Sonata 2016
67 Vincent Persichetti: Winter Solstice 1986
68 Alberto Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren 2018
69 Horatiu Radulescu: Piano Sonata no 3 1999
70 Einojuhani Rautavaara: Piano Sonata no 2 1970
71 Roger Reynolds: Etudes Book I (2011); Book II (2017)
72 Wolfgang Rihm: Klavierstück no 5 1975
73 Terry Riley: The Harp of New Albion 1986
74 Jesus Rueda: Mephisto 1999
75 Frederic Rzewski: The People United 1975; Main Yingele 1989
76 Kaija Saariaho: Monkey Fingers 1991
77 Rebecca Saunders: Crimson 2005
78 Alfred Schnittke: Piano Sonata no 2 1990
79 Salvatore Sciarrino: Perduto in una Scitta d’Acque 1991
80 Caroline Shaw: Gustave le Gray 2012
81 Valentin Silvestrov: The Messenger 1997
82 Howard Skempton: Cornelius 1982
83 Linda Catlin Smith: The Underfolding 2001
84 Bent Sorensen: The Masque of the red Death 1990
85 Ann Southam: Rivers no 8 1981
86 Karlheinz Stockhausen: Klavierstück XIV 1984
87 Lisa Streich: Existenser 2009
88 Toru Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch 1982
89 Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Reminiscence 2017
90 George Tsontakis: Ghost Variations 1991
91 Erkki-Sven Tuur: Piano Sonata 1985
92 Chinary Ung: 7 Mirrors 1997
93 Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata no 5 1986
94 Peteris Vasks: White Scenery 1980
95 Carl Vine: Piano Sonata no 4 2019
96 Claude Vivier: Shiraz 1977
97 Jörg Widmann: Les Fleurs du Mal 1997
98 Charles Wuorinen: Piano Sonata no 3 1986
99 Iannis Xenakis: Evryali 1973
100 Zhou Long: Pianobells 2013


----------



## Mandryka

A conversation about picturing music has led me to listen to George Crumb's Metamorphoses


----------



## justekaia

Stacy Garrop's (1969) " Keyboard of the Winds" (2015) a rhythmic piece performed by Nicholas Phillips.


----------



## Mandryka

Bertrand Chamayou Lachenmann Wiegenmusik


----------



## justekaia

Book of Sounds (1982) by German composer Hans Otte (1926-2007). This minimalistic suite is full of elaborate architecture and expression.


----------



## justekaia

Very delicate piece by leading Russian 20 th century contemporary composer Edison Denisov (1929-1996) called "Signes en blanc" (1974) exquisitely played by Pierre Delignies.


----------



## Mandryka

Chris Dench’s Passing Bells is quite a substantial piece of work. I’m listening to Night on his CD called Status Geometry. I just noticed that Day is uploaded on his website, I’ll check it later.




Passing Bells – Chris Dench


----------



## maladie

Zellen-Linien by Harvard professor Hans Tutschku is a fascinating mixed music piece.


----------



## justekaia

maladie said:


> Zellen-Linien by Harvard professor Hans Tutschku is a fascinating mixed music piece.


Outstanding piece by an interesting composer. He has quite a few other strong pieces on YT. Hope you can contribute a few other gems.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Chris Dench’s Passing Bells is quite a substantial piece of work. I’m listening to Night on his CD called Status Geometry. I just noticed that Day is uploaded on his website, I’ll check it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing Bells – Chris Dench


Dench is an underrated composer. His piano sonata is gorgeous and we finally get the missing part of "Passing Bells" called Day, which completes the piece started with Night dedicated to Marilyn Nonken. Thks for informing us all.


----------



## justekaia

Incises was composed in 1994, revised and expanded in 2001 by Pierre Boulez (1925-2016), who wrote it after his 3 famous sonatas. The piece alternates sparse and explosive moments and is a preparatory piece for his later masterpiece "Sur Incises". Pierre Delignies once more shows off his virtuosity in the superlative performance.


----------



## calvinpv

Helmut Lachenmann: Guero (1970)






Helmut Lachenmann: Ein Kinderspiel (1980)


----------



## tortkis

Anthony Burgess: Bad-Tempered Electronic Keyboard (1985) - Stephane Ginsburgh (piano)





Burgess composed the 24 preludes & fugues in 1985 to celebrate the 300th anniversary of J. S. Bach's birth. The baroque style and modern sensibility are mixed very well in these attractive pieces. I have been repeatedly listening to this recording.


----------



## justekaia

The great Gavin Bryars (1943) does himself a favour by delving into old Italian manuscripts and composing something extremely moving. The title "Ramble on Cortona" (2010) is referring to the Tuscan city of Cortona (origin of the manuscripts), but also to the term "Ramble" that Percy Grainger used for compositions that resemble paraphrases.
Bryars wrote this first solo piano piece after composing his piano concerto "The Solway Canal".


----------



## Mandryka

Stream Palais de Mari/ Morton Feldman/Pavlos Antoniadis by Pavlos Antoniadis | Listen online for free on SoundCloud 

Pavlos Antoniadis playes Feldman's Palais de Mari. Very slow, which is how I like it. Very interesting little exchange between Antoniadis and Dionysis Boukouvalas on the soundcloud page.


----------



## tortkis

Larry Polansky's Lonesome Road (1988-89) is a set of variations on Ruth Crawford Seeger's harmonization of the folk song Lonesome Road. The work consists of three sections of seventeen variations each. It is a massive work with great varieties based on a beautiful theme.

Larry Polansky: Lonesome Road (1-5 of 51) (The Crawford Variations), Martin Christ (piano)


----------



## justekaia

Vertigo Beach (2007) by Canadian composer Nicole Lizée (1973) is interpreted by Everett Hopfner and is a dynamic piece that grows on you.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> The great Gavin Bryars (1943) does himself a favour by delving into old Italian manuscripts and composing something extremely moving. The title "Ramble on Cortona" (2010) is referring to the Tuscan city of Cortona (origin of the manuscripts), but also to the term "Ramble" that Percy Grainger used for compositions that resemble paraphrases.
> Bryars wrote this first solo piano piece after composing his piano concerto "The Solway Canal".



I like this very much.


----------



## tortkis

Pavel Zemek Novák: 24 Preludes & Fugues (1989-2006), William Howard (piano)





Pavel Zemek Novák is a Czech composer and oboist. He is a practicing Christian, and Book One and Two of this work are based on Old Testament, and Book Three and Four are based on New Testament. This is a grand, powerful and unique work, not resembling Bach's or other preludes & fugues. I do not understand the Christian spirituality, but I am very impressed. Howard Skempton was inspired by this work to write his own 24 Preludes and Fugues. David Matthews said that this is ‘one of the finest piano works of our time, a worthy companion to Ligeti’s three books of Études.’


----------



## justekaia

Surprising quasi dodecaphonic piece (W.S. Variations 2021) by veteran composer Ivan Fedele (1953) based on a theme by William Shakespeare. The soloist plays with iron fingers and perfectly captures the percussive mood of the composer.


----------



## Varick

justekaia said:


> Kristiina Rokashevitch plays Erkki-Sven Tuur piano sonata (1985)


This is a hauntingly beautiful piece. I'm trying to find it on CD and I can not so far. Still searching though. I absolutely love this piece. Magnificent!

V


----------



## Varick

justekaia said:


> ]Isabelle Eberhardt's Dreams of Pianos (2007) from Missy Mazzoli (1980) performed by Jesse Myers.


This could be a much better piece if it was engineered/produced better. Way too much reverb & sustain that is just piling on top of itself until it's just cacophony, with what could be some beautiful piano moments throughout.

V


----------



## justekaia

Varick said:


> This is a hauntingly beautiful piece. I'm trying to find it on CD and I can not so far. Still searching though. I absolutely love this piece. Magnificent!
> 
> V


Glad you liked the piece. Tuur is mainly strong in symphonic and orchestral works and this piano sonata from 1985 is his only piano piece i have in my archive, which explains you will not find it on disc. I try to feature new or neglected pieces from good contemporary composers in my threads or in the threads in which i participate strongly.


----------



## tortkis

justekaia said:


> Surprising quasi dodecaphonic piece (W.S. Variations 2021) by veteran composer Ivan Fedele (1953) based on a theme by William Shakespeare. The soloist plays with iron fingers and perfectly captures the percussive mood of the composer.


This is really good and so are some other clips of his works I checked. I downloaded Fedele's cello works album on Kairos. He creates intriguing sound texture from solo cello, and Suite Francese VIb with electronics is spectacular.


----------



## Mandryka

What a pleasure to listen to Lachenmann’s Serynade this afternoon!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

tortkis said:


> Pavel Zemek Novák: 24 Preludes & Fugues (1989-2006), William Howard (piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavel Zemek Novák is a Czech composer and oboist. He is a practicing Christian, and Book One and Two of this work are based on Old Testament, and Book Three and Four are based on New Testament. This is a grand, powerful and unique work, not resembling Bach's or other preludes & fugues. I do not understand the Christian spirituality, but I am very impressed. Howard Skempton was inspired by this work to write his own 24 Preludes and Fugues. David Matthews said that this is ‘one of the finest piano works of our time, a worthy companion to Ligeti’s three books of Études.’


I listened to this when it was posted, but never thanked you for introducing me to this piece. It is a truly sensational cycle. It's a pity that not much of Novák's work has been recorded, because this really piqued my interest, he'll probably remain a mystery.


----------



## tortkis

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I listened to this when it was posted, but never thanked you for introducing me to this piece. It is a truly sensational cycle. It's a pity that not much of Novák's work has been recorded, because this really piqued my interest, he'll probably remain a mystery.


Yes, it is difficult to find recordings of his works. The only other album of his compositions I have is Hovory o jednohlasu, a collection of Novák's solo and chamber works, which is also very good. His music is quite unique, especially the use of unison in ensemble.


----------



## justekaia

tortkis said:


> This is really good and so are some other clips of his works I checked. I downloaded Fedele's cello works album on Kairos. He creates intriguing sound texture from solo cello, and Suite Francese VIb with electronics is spectacular.


great that you explored some other works by Fedele. I can also recommend Epos, Syntax, Piano Cto for orchestral music, Chord and Ali di Cantor for ensemble music and SQ 2, 3, 5;


----------



## tortkis

justekaia said:


> great that you explored some other works by Fedele. I can also recommend Epos, Syntax, Piano Cto for orchestral music, Chord and Ali di Cantor for ensemble music and SQ 2, 3, 5;


The string quartet No. 2 & 3 are wonderful. Intense and focused. I will check the other works you recommended.


----------



## justekaia

The exquisite Solea from 1982 composed by Tomas Marco (1942) and well executed by Humberto Quagliata.


----------



## justekaia

i consider that our members do not understand what kind of genius tomas marco is ; the same is probably true for all the previous posts i made so i consider i have given my all to this thread and call it a day from my side; the parasites who will pollute this thread are not my concern


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> i consider that our members do not understand what kind of genius tomas marco is ; the same is probably true for all the previous posts i made so i consider i have given my all to this thread and call it a day from my side; the parasites who will pollute this thread are not my concern


On the contrary, I for one am very grateful that you led me to Mario Prisuelos’s recording.


----------



## justekaia

Plse find an update of the works featured up to now:
Piano Thread Overview

1 John Coolidge Adams: China Gates 1977
2 Thomas Ades: Traced overhead 1996
3 Peter Adriaansz: Attachments 2013
4 Franghiz Ali-Zadeh: Music for piano 1997
5 Milton Babbitt: Reflections 1974
6 Richard Barrett: Lost 2004
7 Karol Beffa: Etude no 7 2018
8 George Benjamin: Shadowlines 2001
9 Harrison Birtwistle: Harrison’s Clocks 1998
10 Pierre Boulez: Incises 2001
11 Charlotte Bray: Oneiroi 2013
12 Gavin Bryars: Ramble on Cortona 2010
13 Anthony Burgess: The bad-tempered electronic Keyboard 1986
14 John Cage: Etudes Australes 1975
15 Robert Carl: Sonata no 3 2014
16 Christopher Cerrone: The arching Path 2016
17 Elliott Carter: 90+ 1994; Night Fantasies 1980
18 Unsuk Chin: Etudes 2003
19 Francisco Coll: Three Pieces after Turia 2021
20 George Crumb: Metamorphoses Book 1 2018
21 Chris Dench: Sonata 2016
22 Edison Denisov: Signes en blanc 1974
23 James Dillon: Book of Elements 2002
24 William Duckworth: The Time Curve Preludes 1979
25 Hugues Dufourt: Erlkönig 2006
26 Pascal Dusapin: 7 Etudes 2001
27 Henri Dutilleux: 3 Preludes 1988
28 Turgut Erçetin: Drifting through the Echoes of Time 2010
29 Ivan Fedele: Duo Notturni con Figura 2007; Etudes Boreales and Australes 2003
30 Michael Finnissy: English Country Tunes 1977
31 Ivan Fedele: WS Variations 2021
32 Morton Feldman: Palais de Mari 1986
33 Brian Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram 1981
34 Jürg Frey: Pianist, alone 1 2004
35 Peter Garland: Two Persian Miniatures 1971
36 Stacy Garrop: Keyboards of the winds 2015
37 Philip Glass: Mad Rush 1979
38 Olivier Greif: Sonate de Guerre 1975
39 Bryn Harrison: Vessels 2012
40 Michael Harrison: Basir 2021
41 Jonathan Harvey: Tombeau de Messiaen 1994
42 Paavo Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente 1974
43 Michael Hersch: Vanishing Pavilions 2005
44 Kenneth Hesketh: Through magic Casements 2009
45 Stephen Hough: Piano Sonatas 1-4 2010-2018
46 Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind 2004
47 Victor Kalabis: 4 Enigmas 1989
48 Laura Kaminsky: Fantasy 2010
49 Oliver Knussen: Ophelia’s last Dance 2010
50 Nikolai Korndorf: Yarilo 1981
51 Gyorgy Kurtag: Les Adieux 1992
52 Helmut Lachenmann: Guero 1970
53 Bernhard Lang: Monadologie V 2009
54 Klaus Lang: 7 Sonnengesichter 2013
55 Thomas Larcher: Poems 2010
56 Lei Liang: Garden 8 2004
57 Michael Levinas: Etudes sur un Piano Espace 1977
58 Lowell Liebermann: 4 Gargoyles 1989
59 Gyorgy Ligeti: Etudes Books I-II 1983-1993
60 Magnus Lindberg: Twine 1988
61 Nicole Lizée: Vertigo Beach 2007
62 Philippe Manoury: Sonata no 2 2007
63 Tomas Marco: Solea 1982
64 Zibuokle Martinaityte: Impulses 2008
65 Ingram Marshall: Authentic Presence 2002
66 Missy Mazzoli: Isabelle Eberhardt Dreams of Pianos 2007
67 Egidija Medeksaite: Textile 6 2020
68 Krzysztof Meyer: 24 Preludes 1978
69 Marc Monnet: En Pièces Book I 2006
70 Tristan Murail: Les Travaux et les Jours 2002 ; Territoires de l’Oubli 1977
71 Per Norgärd: Turn 1973
72 Pavel Zemek Novak: 24 Preludes and Fugues 1989-2006
73 Joao Pedro Oliveira: Mosaic 2010
74 Hans Otte: The Book of Sounds 1982
75 Hector Parra: Au Coeur de l’Oblique 2017
76 Arvo Pärt: The Healing of Arinushka 1977
77 Thierry Pécou: Sonata 2016
78 Vincent Persichetti: Winter Solstice 1986
79 Larry Polansky: Lonesome Road 2001
80 Alberto Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren 2018
81 Horatiu Radulescu: Piano Sonata no 3 1999
82 Einojuhani Rautavaara: Piano Sonata no 2 1970
83 Roger Reynolds: Etudes Book I (2011); Book II (2017)
84 Wolfgang Rihm: Klavierstück no 5 1975
85 Terry Riley: The Harp of New Albion 1986
86 Jesus Rueda: Mephisto 1999
87 Frederic Rzewski: The People United 1975; Main Yingele 1989
88 Kaija Saariaho: Monkey Fingers 1991
89 Rebecca Saunders: Crimson 2005
90 Alfred Schnittke: Piano Sonata no 2 1990
91 Salvatore Sciarrino: Perduto in una Scitta d’Acque 1991
92 Caroline Shaw: Gustave le Gray 2012
93 Valentin Silvestrov: The Messenger 1997
94 Howard Skempton: Cornelius 1982
95 Linda Catlin Smith: The Underfolding 2001
96 Bent Sorensen: The Masque of the red Death 1990
97 Ann Southam: Rivers no 8 1981
98 Karlheinz Stockhausen: Klavierstück XIV 1984
99 Lisa Streich: Existenser 2009
100 Toru Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch 1982
101 Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Reminiscence 2017
102 George Tsontakis: Ghost Variations 1991
103 Hans Tutschku: Zellen-Linien 2007
104 Erkki-Sven Tuur: Piano Sonata 1985
105 Chinary Ung: 7 Mirrors 1997
106 Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata no 5 1986
107 Peteris Vasks: White Scenery 1980
108 Carl Vine: Piano Sonata no 4 2019
109 Claude Vivier: Shiraz 1977
110 Jörg Widmann: Les Fleurs du Mal 1997
111 Charles Wuorinen: Piano Sonata no 3 1986
112 Iannis Xenakis: Evryali 1973
113 Zhou Long: Pianobells 2013


----------



## justekaia

i still care about this thread, will not post works, but wish to draw your attention to the fabulous pianist ricardo descalzo who made me discover so many composers from various countries. he prefers to work with a prepared piano and include many parts of the piano (body, chords etc..) in his performances. anna korsun (ukraine), jesus torres (spain), agnes magalhaes (brazil), hector oltra (spain), lei liang (china) are some of my favourites. you can find all these nuggets on yt. plse approach all these pieces with an open mind. like Arvo Pärt i like the expression "tabula rasa".


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Thanks again for all the recommendations, especially this last one of interpreters, that's where I'm most lacking. 

Was just listening this afternoon again after some time to Les travaux et les jours, what a composer Murail is.


----------



## justekaia

thks for your response arm enthusiast; i think descalzo is the greatest performer alive; nobody in any category is able to transcend a piece and bring it to a higher level; with him an average composer becomes a genius; murail is an all-time favourite and continues to produce works of a very high level; listen to his recent piano and orchestral pieces; i have featured some in my threads; i will start a great thread on contemporary composers early august with the participation of the composers


----------



## justekaia

I think i owe you a few encores on this thread, although i am not a famous pianist.
George Rochberg is simply one of the most fabulous American composers of the last century. Symphonies, String quartets and great piano music should you keep you busy for a few weeks.
He is serialist composer who switched back to tonal music after he lost his son.
In the Partita-Variations (1976) he shows his all, switching from serialist passages (Carnival 4), to a Chopinesque theme (7) and Bach-like passages. I encourage you to to explore his entire piano music.
There are 13 variations. Spotify is a good option to enjoy this music at ease.


----------



## justekaia

It is a privilege to share with you a piano piece by the distinguished Japanese composer Juji Yuasa (1929) who is fairly unknown despite having a large and varied repertoire, including electronic music.
Like Takemitsu he tried to blend East and Western music in a unique synthesis that contains traditional classical elements, but also influences from Webern and Messiaen.
The featured piece Cosmos Haptic II dates from 1986 and is played by the Spanish sorcerer Ricardo Descalzo who extracts magical powerful sounds from his instrument.


----------



## maestro267

So I pop in here from aroused curiosity and the first post I see is the OP calling us parasites... goodbye then.


----------



## Miranna

-


----------



## Mandryka

Just a note for the piano music lovers to say that I’ve just noticed that Benjamin Kobler has released the first 11 of Stockhausen’s Klavierstücke as singles on Spotify, part of a Musikfabrik series - which has lots of interesting things in it.


----------



## justekaia

two beautiful pieces by piano wizard ricardo descalzo


----------



## Mandryka

I played Dominique My’s performance of Tristan Murail’s_ Territoires d’oubli_ last night, I thought it was really special. She’s an amazing pianist really but there seems to be so little solo music on record, unfortunately.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> I played Dominique My’s performance of Tristan Murail’s_ Territoires d’oubli_ last night, I thought it was really special. She’s an amazing pianist really but there seems to be so little solo music on record, unfortunately.


Dominique is mainly an ensemble conductor and she sometimes adds a piano piece by Murail, Dufourt or Pesson on her records; but to my knowledge she has not released any record with only solo piano music, like Marilyn Nonken for example.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> Dominique is mainly an ensemble conductor and she sometimes adds a piano piece by Murail, Dufourt or Pesson on her records; but to my knowledge she has not released any record with only solo piano music, like Marilyn Nonken for example.


Yes there's this (which I don't have, most of the tracks are available elsewhere.)

Dominique My - Lenot, Pesson, Dufourt, Murail, Singier, Troncin – Le Piano Contemporain (1997, CD) - Discogs


----------



## Mandryka

Dominique Troncin, Ciel Ouvert, Todd Möllenberg


__
https://soundcloud.com/todd-moellenberg%2Fdominique-troncin-ciel-ouvert-1993


----------



## justekaia

I consider that the post from miranna is not compatible with the thread of contemporary music i have tried to build with so many efforts and so many listenings to various works from so many composers; i have requested the administrator to delete this post without a positive response; consequently i will not pursue this thread; i thank all the members who have contributed to this thread


----------



## Chilham

Don't be disheartened. Anna drops in every couple of months, posts links of what I imagine are her children torturing their instruments and looking miserable about doing it, then clears off. It's free speech and just spam for their YouTube channel. Ignore it and move on.


----------



## Mandryka

Mandryka said:


> Yes there's this (which I don't have, most of the tracks are available elsewhere.)
> 
> Dominique My - Lenot, Pesson, Dufourt, Murail, Singier, Troncin – Le Piano Contemporain (1997, CD) - Discogs



I decided to buy Dominique My’s solo CD - it’s very good, and not just the Muraille and Dufourt. Worth having.


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## Mandryka

Bwv 1080 said:


>


He’s quite a well regarded composer in some academic circles. In some moods I find his music compelling.


----------



## Mandryka

Dave Smith, On the Virtues of the Flowers 



__
https://soundcloud.com/dave_smith-composer%2Fon-the-virtues-of-flowers


----------



## hammeredklavier

I don't really have a "favorite", but I still remember this video I watched more than a decade ago




Greg Anderson plays Ligeti Etude 13: "The Devil's Staircase"


----------



## justekaia

now that the post i had issues with has been gracefully removed (thanks to the kind poster) i will continue to post piano pieces i love; here is my next one




No need to present Howard Skempton (1947) who is an important British figure in experimental composition. I think one of his latest compositions "24 Preludes and Fugues" (2019) is an interesting follow-up on Bach, Shostakovich, Novak and others. His composition adds a vitality, some humour, a lighter touch that just differentiates it from its predecessors. All in all a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## Mandryka

Someone told me that John Tilbury plans to release a recording of the Skempton preludes and fugues, he'll use a clavichord.


----------



## Mandryka

We now have two recordings of the Skempton preludes and fugues, the one above by Carson Cooman on YouTube, and a commercial recording William Howard, who created the music.

Howard Skempton said that when he heard John Tilbury play his music, he was shocked by what he described as « authenticity of the heart. » I think there’s more authenticity of the heart in Cooman’s recording of these pieces than in any other that I’ve heard. In that sense it’s a revelation.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> We now have two recordings of the Skempton preludes and fugues, the one above by Carson Cooman on YouTube, and a commercial recording William Howard, who created the music.
> 
> Howard Skempton said that when he heard John Tilbury play his music, he was shocked by what he described as « authenticity of the heart. » I think there’s more authenticity of the heart in Cooman’s recording of these pieces than in any other that I’ve heard. In that sense it’s a revelation.


I am really glad you get a revelation from somebody who was introduced to skempton's music by yourself


----------



## justekaia

Prisuelos is one of the best contemporary pianists and obviously very much at home with Spanish young composers. He plays Visiones (2012) by Joan Magrane Figuera.


----------



## tortkis

Sylvano Bussotti: Sonatina Giocchina (1995), dedicated to Martine Joste (performer)





"As for the recent works: Il Preludio (1994), Sonatina Gioacchina (1995), or Caprice des 34 Microcosmos (1995), they play on historical forms, pastiche, homage, sound exorcism, memory, in a completely singular, innovative, jubilant way." - Richard Millet

This is a fascinating piece with various moods, from delicate lyricism to free jazz like fierceness, but I am not sure how much is written in graphic notation and owes to the performer. Hearing different pianists would be interesting. Bussotti's earlier piano works are more angular, with stunning contrast between silence and loud bursts.


----------



## justekaia

The French composer Nicolas Bacri (1961) has an impressive repertoire that covers symphonies, orchestral works, outstanding chamber works (check out his SQs) and marvelous solo compositions.
He is an expert on musical aesthetics, musical philosophy and theory but also a very gifted post-romantic composer who has fully absorbed the music of our past masters.
The very strong, well structured piece I propose today is his Piano Sonata no 2 op 105. Eliane Reyes has a close connection with the composer and her performance is all a composer could wish for. There are three movements and I have selected the studio version rather than the live version which suffers from bad sound.Make sure you find the three movements. You will not regret it.


----------



## justekaia

French-Hungarian pianist Suzana Bartal plays the dreamy, powerful Nachtmusik (2013) by Eric Tanguy one of the foremost living French composers.


----------



## Mandryka

Michael Finnissy's Hammerklavier





Michael Finnissy reimagines Beethoven’s Hammerklavier

“Are there inroads into Beethoven’s work that are available to homosexual people that are not open to heterosexuals? . . . My own discourse about the Hammerklavier is underscored by my homosexuality. Do I ‘misread’ the work?”


----------



## justekaia

Ramon Humet (1965) is one of the foremost composers and teachers in Spanish contemporary classical who has taught so many composers of the young generation but who is also a major composer in his own right ; ricardo descalzo is my favourite pianist at the moment and delivers another fabulous performance


----------



## Mandryka

These past two days I’ve been really addicted to two things by James Clarke - the sonata and the untitled piece which follows on Christopher Hodges’s CD.


----------



## justekaia

tortkis said:


> Pavel Zemek Novák: 24 Preludes & Fugues (1989-2006), William Howard (piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavel Zemek Novák is a Czech composer and oboist. He is a practicing Christian, and Book One and Two of this work are based on Old Testament, and Book Three and Four are based on New Testament. This is a grand, powerful and unique work, not resembling Bach's or other preludes & fugues. I do not understand the Christian spirituality, but I am very impressed. Howard Skempton was inspired by this work to write his own 24 Preludes and Fugues. David Matthews said that this is ‘one of the finest piano works of our time, a worthy companion to Ligeti’s three books of Études.’


Finally managed to listen to this extraordinary work that is brilliantly played. Kudos to you Tortkis for helping us to discover another piano masterpiece.


----------



## Mandryka

Peter Maxwell Davies sonata, sounds like a serious bit of music to me


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies sonata, sounds like a serious bit of music to me


it is quite interesting that you post PM's sonata, whereas he is not particularly known for his piano music. the double disc devoted to his piano music by casey, which includes the sonata, is the one you need to hear as PM really liked his interpretations. PM has two different sides in his piano music : the avant-garde style (including the sonata) and then the more folk-styled piano music attuned to his abode in the orkney islands. the sonata has a tight structure and an obvious seriousness of utterance, which is not surprising as Beethoven's op. 110 was a principal stimulus and one can also hear clear influences from music from the past (elisabethan music in movement 5 and debussy style in movement 6); that being said the fact that his sonata is in 7 movements also refers to beethoven's quartets like op 131 for example; there is no doubt that this is quality music like most of PM's output; he was prolific but seldom produced duds


----------



## SanAntone

I had to remove/edit my previous post - I mistakenly thought this thread was for any solo instrumental works since 1970. So here's a collection of works by a pretty interesting composer, *Jésus Rueda








*

I hear an influence from Messiaen.


----------



## justekaia

Heights and depths of Love by Zibuokle Martinaityte played by the legendary Sarah Cahill. Zibuokle confirmed this is just the first movement and hopefully the piece which is complete now will be performed next year.


----------



## SanAntone

*Nik Bohnenberger *— _contrahent _(2020)
for piano and wine glass mallet – commissioned by Laetitia Urhausen






performed by Michael Cohen-Weißert


----------



## justekaia

Sublime Blanca variations from Thomas Ades played by top notch interpreter Inon Barnatan.


----------



## SanAntone

*Anton Batagov* (born October 10, 1965) is a Russian pianist and post-minimalist composer. "One of the most significant and unusual figures of Russian contemporary music", according to 'Newsweek's Russian edition in 1997, Batagov is an influential Russian composer and performer.

*Invisible Lands*










A graduate of the Gnessin School and the Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory and prize-winner at the International Tchaikovsky Competition (1986) and other competitions, Batagov introduced music by John Cage, Morton Feldman, Steve Reich and Philip Glass to Russian audiences. In 1997 he stopped performing live for 12 years to focus on composition and studio recordings. In 2009 he returned to live performances. (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## justekaia

Kalavinka (2006) by Akira Nishimura interpreted by Yu Kosuge.


----------



## justekaia

Haos (2003) by Christophe Bertrand.


----------



## mikeh375

justekaia said:


> Kalavinka (2006) by Akira Nishimura interpreted by Yu Kosuge.


Fantastic.


----------



## SanAntone

*I Have a Lot to Learn (2019) *
for Solo Piano






yarn/wire · Laura Barger

℗ KAIROS

Released on: 2022-09-09

Artist: yarn/wire
Artist: Laura Barger
Producer: Andrew McIntosh
Producer: Russell Greenberg
Composer: Andrew McIntosh
Engineer: Ryan Streber


----------



## mikeh375

My jaded ears pricked up upon hearing the effectiveness of the clusters in this piece. A brilliant performance of some very inventive writing by Beat Furrer in his 'Phasma' for piano written in 2002.


----------



## justekaia

SanAntone said:


> *I Have a Lot to Learn (2019) *
> for Solo Piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yarn/wire · Laura Barger
> 
> ℗ KAIROS
> 
> Released on: 2022-09-09
> 
> Artist: yarn/wire
> Artist: Laura Barger
> Producer: Andrew McIntosh
> Producer: Russell Greenberg
> Composer: Andrew McIntosh
> Engineer: Ryan Streber


nice discovery; i listened to his entire album which is quite fascinating; thks


----------



## justekaia

George Flynn (1937) is a distinguished American composer and pianist. His Trinity cycle was a masterstroke. Derus Simples (1995) was commissioned by the philosopher Kenneth Derus to celebrate Kaikhosru Sorabji's centenary. Melody, silence, space and dissonance are expertly handled by the performer Geoffrey Douglas Madge.


----------



## justekaia

Variacion (2004) by Tania Leon


----------



## justekaia

Tiny Oblivion (2016) by Scott Wollschleger performed by Karl Larson.


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> George Flynn (1937) is a distinguished American composer and pianist. His Trinity cycle was a masterstroke. Derus Simples (1995) was commissioned by the philosopher Kenneth Derus to celebrate Kaikhosru Sorabji's centenary. Melody, silence, space and dissonance are expertly handled by the performer Geoffrey Douglas Madge.



I wasn't aware of this, so thanks for the prompt to get to know it a little. It's too soon for me to say anything more -- but something deep inside me is saying that it is worth giving time to.


----------



## justekaia

i consider this thread to be moderately successful, but do miss input, contribution, comments from our members and have therefore decided to end my personal contibrution to the thread I initiated


----------



## Mandryka

I’ve started to explore a CD by Chris Newman called Cusped Truth, and it’s growing in me. Here’s a long piece from it called Night. It’s still available as a download. The inimitable Scarecrow reviewed the CD on Amazon.com.


----------



## justekaia

Cluster Suite by Venezuelan composer Raquel Quiaro (1972) who has been based in Spain for the last 20 years.
She is one of Kaija Saariaha's most prominent pupils.


----------



## SanAntone

*Nocturnes and Chorales by Linda Catlin Smith *
commissioned and performed by Eve Egoyan






Nocturnes and Chorales (2013) is in a series of short movements. As I was writing, these movements seemed to be either nocturne-like, or chorale-like in nature. At the heart of the music is the voice of the piano, its resonance and character, the way inner voices work in a chorale for instance, or the way melody and arpeggiation can create a landscape. Chopin and Satie were in the back of my mind, as well as Michael Finnissy, whose piano music Eve has championed. I would like to thank Artspring (Saltspring Island) for hosting my residency with Eve and funding the commission. I am deeply grateful to Eve for her input during the residency as well as her artistry and sensitivity, as always, in playing my music. - Linda Catlin Smith


----------



## justekaia

first of all i am very honoured that you contributed to the thread i have initiated on piano contemporary, as i consider you to be my alter ego in contemporary; linda catlin smith is obviously a great favourite of mine and I have already featured a work of hers in this thread; but my purpose in all my threads is to see members react, propose other works by the selected composer or even other composers; you have done just that; as a matter of fact in my archives there were 3 other piano works i rated highly by her : -velvet for 2 pianos thought and desire. nocturnes and chorales (your choice). so, thks for reacting, i would like to see other members do the same. i could help you on the sq, as this is my foremost interest in music; as i consider you are doing great on this subject i just contribute once in a while; if you want me to do more just let me know


----------



## SanAntone

justekaia said:


> first of all i am very honoured that you contributed to the thread i have initiated on piano contemporary, as i consider you to be my alter ego in contemporary; linda catlin smith is obviously a great favourite of mine and I have already featured a work of hers in this thread; but my purpose in all my threads is to see members react, propose other works by the selected composer or even other composers; you have done just that; as a matter of fact in my archives there were 3 other piano works i rated highly by her : -velvet for 2 pianos thought and desire. nocturnes and chorales (your choice). so, thks for reacting, i would like to see other members do the same. i could help you on the sq, as this is my foremost interest in music; as i consider you are doing great on this subject i just contribute once in a while; if you want me to do more just let me know


Of course I encourage you to contribute to the string quartet thread, or any of the others I've created devoted to contemporary music. My desire, to the extent I have one, is to boost TC involvement with and appreciation of music written since the 1970s. So because of your breadth of knowledge and listening experience with this repertory any contributions you make are very much welcome.


----------



## justekaia

SanAntone said:


> Of course I encourage you to contribute to the string quartet thread, or any of the others I've created devoted to contemporary music. My desire, to the extent I have one, is to boost TC involvement with and appreciation of music written since the 1970s. So because of your breadth of knowledge and listening experience with this repertory any contributions you make are very much welcome.


Got it. I will support you.


----------



## justekaia

justekaia said:


> Got it. I will support you.


just let me know where or how you want me to share my knowlede on SQ; it goes from the beginning till now.


----------



## SanAntone

You can contribute as you see fit, I don't have any pre-conceived ideas about what TC members ought to post. Just as long as the works are string quartets written since 1970, or 1972, I don't remember how I titled the thread. 

Some quartets with an added solo voice/narration, or electronics, are also acceptable if they are predominantly in the tradition of the string quartet form - especially if they are titled by the composer as a "string quartet".


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> George Flynn (1937) is a distinguished American composer and pianist. His Trinity cycle was a masterstroke. Derus Simples (1995) was commissioned by the philosopher Kenneth Derus to celebrate Kaikhosru Sorabji's centenary. Melody, silence, space and dissonance are expertly handled by the performer Geoffrey Douglas Madge.



I think this is well worth exploring, it repays listening to a few times. I've just ordered the CD. 


I know someone who was writing a book about Flynn, though I doubt it will ever be completed. In Chicago circles he's taken really seriously, like Ralph Shapey, they may have been colleagues in fact, not sure about that.


----------



## Mandryka

This past week I've been listening every day to Book 2 of Ian Pace's recording of Finnissy's Verdi Transcriptions. The selection Pace has made from BK 2 really works for me as a suite, I now think this book of transcriptions is every bit a high point of Finnissy's piano writing as English Country Tunes. Pace's selection ends with a really substantial piece, the 15th transcription

Verdi Transcriptions: Book 2: XV. — - YouTube

Transcription is misleading as a term for what we have here, but that will be obvious after, like, 1 second.

Great shame that more pianists don't tackle these Verdi pieces. Mark Knoop seems to have picked History of Photography as his Finnissy to champion, and I wonder if that was the best choice. As far as I know noone else but the indomitable, indefatigable Ian Pace has recorded any of these pieces.

Finnissy has completed four major cycles of piano music -- Verdi Transcriptions, Gershwin Arrangements (which I don't know very well, but is quite popular), History of Photography in Sound (which I find elusive, but not uninteresting) and Folklore, which I love, though I have to say I've been unable to hear I -- I have II, III and IV, and I believe there are only four pieces.

Finnissy, along with Cehra and Rihm, seem to be mostly interested in how to use existing musics to inspire their own work. Rihm and Finnissy also seem to be interested in flow and energy.


----------



## justekaia

Nomadic Traces (2019) by Lula Romero, played by Antoniadis


----------



## Mandryka

George Rochberg said that _Circles of Fire_ is the "grand summation" of his musical thinking (in Robert R. Reilly and George Rochberg, "The Recovery of Modern Music: George Rochberg in Conversation" _Tempo_ (Jan 2002))

I've been listening to it, there's a recording on Naxos. It's certainly long, serious and he has found a voice of his own. It’s not a suite of studies in pre-existing styles. I think it’s rather good. 



Rochberg, G.: Piano Music, Vol. 1 - Circles of Fire


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> George Rochberg said that _Circles of Fire_ is the "grand summation" of his musical thinking (in Robert R. Reilly and George Rochberg, "The Recovery of Modern Music: George Rochberg in Conversation" _Tempo_ (Jan 2002))
> 
> I've been listening to it, there's a recording on Naxos. It's certainly long, serious and he has found a voice of his own. It’s not a suite of studies in pre-existing styles. I think it’s rather good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rochberg, G.: Piano Music, Vol. 1 - Circles of Fire


i love the piece but it is for two pianos, which is the reason i have not included it.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> This past week I've been listening every day to Book 2 of Ian Pace's recording of Finnissy's Verdi Transcriptions. The selection Pace has made from BK 2 really works for me as a suite, I now think this book of transcriptions is every bit a high point of Finnissy's piano writing as English Country Tunes. Pace's selection ends with a really substantial piece, the 15th transcription
> 
> Verdi Transcriptions: Book 2: XV. — - YouTube
> 
> Transcription is misleading as a term for what we have here, but that will be obvious after, like, 1 second.
> 
> Great shame that more pianists don't tackle these Verdi pieces. Mark Knoop seems to have picked History of Photography as his Finnissy to champion, and I wonder if that was the best choice. As far as I know noone else but the indomitable, indefatigable Ian Pace has recorded any of these pieces.
> 
> Finnissy has completed four major cycles of piano music -- Verdi Transcriptions, Gershwin Arrangements (which I don't know very well, but is quite popular), History of Photography in Sound (which I find elusive, but not uninteresting) and Folklore, which I love, though I have to say I've been unable to hear I -- I have II, III and IV, and I believe there are only four pieces.
> 
> Finnissy, along with Cehra and Rihm, seem to be mostly interested in how to use existing musics to inspire their own work. Rihm and Finnissy also seem to be interested in flow and energy.


I share your interest for Finnissy whose output is vast and nearly always of hi quality. I have Ian Pace's version of the Verdi transcription which is fine, but i have seen on wikipedia that Finnissy has completed 36 transcriptions around 2005. They are divided over four books. Have you ever heard this final version?


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> I share your interest for Finnissy whose output is vast and nearly always of hi quality. I have Ian Pace's version of the Verdi transcription which is fine, but i have seen on wikipedia that Finnissy has completed 36 transcriptions around 2005. They are divided over four books. Have you ever heard this final version?


No, all that is available on record is Ian Pace’s CD as far as I can see, and I’ve never heard any of them in concert.


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> No, all that is available on record is Ian Pace’s CD as far as I can see, and I’ve never heard any of them in concert.


I have asked Ian Pace a few minutes ago and he has confirmed that the old division in Books 1 and 2 does not exist any more. There are now four books (I suspect of 9 pieces each). Ian will record these 4 books next year.Best JK


----------



## justekaia

Mandryka said:


> No, all that is available on record is Ian Pace’s CD as far as I can see, and I’ve never heard any of them in concert.


as an add one he said the first book would remain the same; it will be fascinating because so many other verdi operas are involved; ian gave me the following link: ianpace.wordpress.com/2016/11/29/the-verdi-that-inspired-finnissy/


----------



## Mandryka

justekaia said:


> I have asked Ian Pace a few minutes ago and he has confirmed that the old division in Books 1 and 2 does not exist any more. There are now four books (I suspect of 9 pieces each). Ian will record these 4 books next year.Best JK


He's completely indefatigable!


----------



## Mandryka

1. Le démon de l’analogie, by Mark KNOOP, Piano


from the album THE HISTORY OF PHOTOGRAPHY IN SOUND | 2018BIFEM:LIVE




thebifemarchive.bandcamp.com





Finnissy, Le démon de l’analogie. I have learned that it’s best to listen to it with the volume pumped up. Sometimes when I’m at home I forget that a concert grand can be a really really loud instrument!


----------



## justekaia

Album for the young (2020) from the Puerto-Rican composer Roberto Sierra (1953), played by Ricardo Descalzo.
Sierra was a noted pupil of Gyorgy Ligeti.


----------



## Mandryka

I've started to explore Annie Li's performance of Finnissy's History of Photography. Less virtuosic than Knoop, better recorded I feel than Pace's (though it's certainly not well recorded),I'm inclined to think this may be the most rewarding of the available recordings. She studied it with the composer for a year before the recital.

It's one continuous 5 hour video, but you can easily split it it. I can let anyone who's interested have the split sound files. I would write to her to see if I can bet a better quality transfer, if I could only find an address.

The History of Photography in Sound performed by Annie Li - YouTube
Annie Li, pianist – MEET THE ARTIST


----------



## justekaia

Lysozyme Synthesis (2003) by Jaime Reis played by Ana Telles.


----------



## Mandryka

Mandryka said:


> I think this is well worth exploring, it repays listening to a few times. I've just ordered the CD.
> 
> 
> I know someone who was writing a book about Flynn, though I doubt it will ever be completed. In Chicago circles he's taken really seriously, like Ralph Shapey, they may have been colleagues in fact, not sure about that.





justekaia said:


> George Flynn (1937) is a distinguished American composer and pianist. His Trinity cycle was a masterstroke. Derus Simples (1995) was commissioned by the philosopher Kenneth Derus to celebrate Kaikhosru Sorabji's centenary. Melody, silence, space and dissonance are expertly handled by the performer Geoffrey Douglas Madge.



The YouTube does not give a satisfactory impression of what this music sounds like. I’d say it’s well worth getting the CD


----------



## justekaia

Eine kleine Geschichte (2005) by Greek composer Konstantia Gourzi (1962) and played by Ricardo Descalzo


----------



## Mandryka

.


----------



## justekaia

Vision (2004) composed and interpreted by Adam Neiman (1978)


----------



## justekaia

Labyrinth (1998) by American composer Randall Meyers (1955) creatively played by Ricardo Descalzo.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mari Alice Conrad — Atmospheric Etudes: No. I - Troposphere *(2020)
performed by Mari Alice Conrad (prepared piano); Elijah Klein (audio engineer)






Mari Alice Conrad is an emerging, award-winning composer near Edmonton, Alberta currently studying graduate work in music composition at the University of Alberta. Her compositions have been commissioned and performed across Canada, United States, and Europe including Babɛl Choir (Toronto), Standing Wave Ensemble (Vancouver), Exultate Chamber Singers (Toronto), Pro Coro Canada (Edmonton), Allegra Chamber Orchestra (Vancouver), SHHH!! Ensemble (Ottawa), Edmonton Winds, the Edmonton Saxophone Quartet, Soprano Maghan McPhee and pianist Valerie Dueck (Ottawa), Allen Stiles (Vancouver), and the Vancouver (Art) Song Lab with poet Madhur Anand, tenor Asitha Tennekoon, and pianist Rachel Kiyo Iwaasa. Her compositional practice shines an exceptional light on the human condition and fosters curiosity, authenticity, connection, and collaboration creating a compelling experience for both performers and audiences alike.


----------

